# Digitala - Das Hörspiel zu Herr der Ringe Online - Download



## Dodacar (2. Juli 2008)

Hier ist der Link für die erste Folge: http://www.file-upload.net/download-951597...a---01.mp3.html

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Shadow648 (2. Juli 2008)

Erst dachte ich ich könnte es mir mal anhören. Aber wenn man 3 Thredas aufmachen muss sagt das schon alles


----------



## Dodacar (2. Juli 2008)

okay dann schreibt von mir aus alles hier rein!

Folge 2 und 3 kommen am 20.07.08!


----------



## zorakh55 (2. Juli 2008)

der_Digitala_Autor schrieb:


> okay dann schreibt von mir aus alles hier rein!
> 
> Folge 2 und 3 kommen am 20.07.08!


Das klingt schon besser. Jetzt höre ich es mir mal an


----------



## grizLEE (2. Juli 2008)

um mal ein bisschen kritik mit einzubringen,digitala hört sich leider wie ein kleiner klon von allimania an,dafür ist digitalia aber leider irgendwie witzlos,die sprecher klingen als hätte man sie aus nem tiefschlaf geweckt und naja vom inhalt der ersten folge orientiert es sich sehr stark an allimania,was soweit ja nicht schlimm wäre,wenn es denn lustig wäre und das gewisse etwas wie allimania hätte.

aber das soll jetzt kein flame gegen dich oder die beteiligten sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,es soll ja eine kritik sein und ich hoffe,dass du diese kritik an nimmst und vielleicht mal drüber nach denkst wie man das irgendwie noch ein bisschen interessanter gestalten könnte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (2. Juli 2008)

grizLEE, ich hab hier mal die beiden für mich interessantesten Meinung zu Folge 1 aus dem anderen Thread übernommen. Und zwar, weil ich da so eine interessante Ähnlichkeit erkenne:


Vetaro:


> Es klingt wirklich nach Allimania 1. Einzige gefühlte Unterschiede sind die Klassen/Rassennamen. Und, dass ich keinen einzigen Witz bemerkt habe. So, und jetzt kommt der kritische Teil: Die charaktere hatten keine mir bemerkbare Persönlichkeit, die Handlung war irgendwie nichtexistent, und das ganze hatte von Hörgefühl deutlich zu wenig Spannung. Die eingespielten Lieder waren (bis auf das outro) kein Gewinn für das ganze und auch zu lang, um als pointen-tusch durchzugehen.



Knurrbauch (der anscheinend jemand anderen Zitiert):


> Diese erste Folge ist flach, witzlos, bei Allimania abgekupfert und zu guter Letzt auch noch dillettantisch-lustlos inszeniert. Es entbehrt jedem Zusammenhang mit dem Spiel und vor allen Dingen der Spielwelt. Das sich selbst persiflierende World of Warcraft mag gelungen für solche seichten Ideen sein, da es an der nötigen Hochsprache mangelt - wenn Christopher Tolkien euer "Schaffen" einmal hören sollte, ereilt ihn ganz gewiss Montezumas Rache... ganz scheußliches, garstiges Zeug.


----------



## Dodacar (2. Juli 2008)

okay, die Kritik nehme ich natürlich an!

Leider habe ich das in anderen Foren auch schon öffters gehört.

Ich kann aber versprechen, das es jetzt zu einer genauen Handlung kommt sowohl in Folge 2 als auch in Folge 3.

Die erste Folge klingt genauso wie Allimania, da Lotro und WoW fast hargenau die selbe Charaktererstellung haben.

Das ein paar Sachen die ich Witzig fand, leider untergegangen sind liegt woll daran, weil Ihr nicht bei der Aufnahme mit dabei wart(welche Sau lustig ware) und daran das ihr die Sprecher nicht kennt.

Ich hoffe aber das euch die nächsten beiden Folgen besser zusagen.


----------



## Knurrbauch (2. Juli 2008)

Nur um Mißverständnissen vorzubeugen: ich zitiere da niemanden, das war meine persönliche Meinung frei Schnauze hingetextet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (2. Juli 2008)

Sie klingt ausserdem in folgenden Hinsichten gleich: Weiblicher spieler überlegt lange über aussehen ihres charakters, ein charakter ist "ausländer", "die sind doch alle scheisse, bis auf...", "wir brauchen was, was schaden macht. Muss ja einer machen.", Musikeinspielungen, "offnes ende" als einer stirbt, einer kennt schon die handlung, erzählt sie aber nicht...

@Knurri: Hatte im original von dir Anführungszeichen, drum hab ich das sicherheitshalber dazugesagt.


----------



## Eliara Larethian (2. Juli 2008)

Ich will ne Uschi haben *lach* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (2. Juli 2008)

Habe nie WoW gespielt und auch nur die erste Folge von Allimania gehört und es hat mich sofort daran erinnert, schade. :/


----------



## Gocu (2. Juli 2008)

Shadow648 schrieb:


> Erst dachte ich ich könnte es mir mal anhören. Aber wenn man 3 Thredas aufmachen muss sagt das schon alles



kam grad erst nach Hause wurden wirklich 3 Threads aufgemacht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knurrbauch (2. Juli 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> kam grad erst nach Hause wurden wirklich 3 Threads aufgemacht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Yup.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (2. Juli 2008)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Yup.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (2. Juli 2008)

Hab 2 davon versenkt. ;P


----------



## Dodacar (3. Juli 2008)

danke dafür.

In unserem Forum werden auch noch verschieden Abstimmungen für das Hörspiel getroffen.
Schaut doch einfach mal hier vorbei.

Kritik und Vorschläge könnt ihr auch da los werden.


----------



## Vetaro (3. Juli 2008)

Dein Forum hat vier mitglieder. Und acht posts. Die Umfragen sind genau eine an der Zahl, nämlich "wollt ihr outtakes", das momentan mit einer 100%-mehrheit (1 Stimme) für Ja bestimmt wird.  Im Kritikforum wird man gesiezt ("Wenn Sie Sich nicht anmelden wollen um eine Kritik zu schreiben können Sie es hier tun. ")  -  Da trägst du wieder ein bisschen dick auf, wenn man deine meldungen hier mit der realität vergleicht.


----------



## Shadow648 (3. Juli 2008)

Das pasts hier zwar nciht rein, aber für die Frage lohnt kein neuer Thread. Mir ist so als gäbe es so einen Thread schon, aber die SuFu hat nichts ergaben, Ich suche eine Liste mit den Gebieten aus hdro und dem lvl-Bereich also: Auenland:x-y; Einsame Lande: t-z etc..


Wäre nett. Thx


----------



## Dodacar (3. Juli 2008)

Also ich weiß ja nicht was du in der Schule gelernt hast, aber ich habe gelernt das man bei solchen öffentlichen Bereich die "Sie"-Form nutzen soll.
Deswegen habe ich das so geschrieben.


----------



## Knurrbauch (3. Juli 2008)

> Seite nicht gefunden.
> Leider konnte die von Ihnen angeforderte Seite des Forums (Digitala-Forum.de.tf) nicht gefunden werden.
> 
> Forenbeschreibung:
> ...




Kewl. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dodacar (3. Juli 2008)

komisch wurde mich noch nie angezeigt!!!


----------



## Vetaro (3. Juli 2008)

Also _ich_ hab in der schule _nicht_ das siezen gelernt, aber es kommt auch ein bisschen auf den kontext an. Hier siezen wir dich nicht, warum solltet ihr das dort tun? Professionell wirkt ihr eh nicht, das Sie trägt dann auch nicht dazu bei, eine entspannte persönliche stimmung aufzubauen.


----------



## Gocu (3. Juli 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Hab 2 davon versenkt. ;P



wieso wurden eigentlich noch 2 andere geöffnet?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Stand da genau das selbe drin also ein Fehler vom TE oder was war da los?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (3. Juli 2008)

ja, praktisch das gleiche nochmal, endlanger titel, kein informationsunterschied zu den anderen threads. ich glaube, darin sollte man kritik , in einem anderen die anderen folgen oder so diskutieren. ist aber auch egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dodacar (4. Juli 2008)

egal ist jetzt weg also könnt ihr alles hier reinschreiben.


----------



## Selix7 (6. Juli 2008)

Folge zwei und drei ist aufgenoimmen
hoffentloch wirds bald hochgeladen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 macht euch ma netr zu viel hoffnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und vergesst docjh ma die anderen sachen die der autor verbockt hat und gebt ihnen noch eine (wenn auch kleine) Chance
ok?
und dann aber die ungeschmingte wahrheit sagen 
kann keiner gebrauchen wenn man schleimt
und im netz ist das auch net nötig

aber irgendwas nettes wäre trotzdem net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flapso (6. Juli 2008)

Selix7 schrieb:


> aber irgendwas nettes wäre trotzdem net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du formulierst wunderschön


----------



## Perfect Insanity (7. Juli 2008)

Ich kann an dem Hörspiel leider nichts tolles finden. Und auch die Sache mit der Sie-Form.. Vetaro hat eigentlich schon alles gesagt. 

Aber wenn ihr euch die Kritik zu Herzen nehmt und sie sinnvoll umsetzt, dann kann ja _vielleicht_ auch noch was draus werden.

Adios


----------



## Eliara Larethian (7. Juli 2008)

wahnsinn wahnsinn wahnsinn... ich bin immer wieder überrascht, wie weit man doch von nem eigentlichen Thema abschweifen kann... ganz im ernst... isses nischt sch****-egal, ob man in nem Forum mit Sie oder mit Du schreibt? Ihr habt echt Sorgen *kopfschüttel*

Seid lieber froh, dass sich jemand überhaupt die Mühe macht, so ein Hörspiel aufzunehmen. Auch wenns wie Allimania ist. Ich glaube, dass trotzdem noch genug Zeit und Mühe dahinter steckt. 

Und anstatt wirklich sinnvolle Kritik zu liefern, wird über Sie-Formen diskutiert, oder hundert mal erwähnt, dass es wie Allimania ist... 

man man man, bei solchen Reaktionen der Community dürft ihr euch echt nicht wundern, dass die Leute keinen Bock mehr haben was zu machen oder was auf die Beine zu stellen... Das wird einem echt regelrecht vermiest...


----------



## XLarge TeaM (7. Juli 2008)

Ich hab in dem anderen Thread ja noch versucht mit Tipps zur Webseite weiterzuhelfen, aber wenn ich mich im Forum umschauen möchte und dann´:

Seite nicht gefunden.
Leider konnte die von Ihnen angeforderte Seite des Forums (Digitala-Forum.de.tf) nicht gefunden werden.
Forenbeschreibung:
Aber evtl. können wir Ihnen damit helfen:

kommt, dann verliere ich automatisch die Lust. Übt erst einmal und dann stellt dann etwas Neues public. Den Start dieses Projekts habt Ihr verbockt, übt erst einmal und macht dann nach guter Vorbereitung etwas Neues.


----------



## -Baldron- (7. Juli 2008)

Hallo, der_Digitala_Autor (warum hast du eigentlich immer noch keinen ordentlichen nick?)
Du bringst mich mit fast jedem deiner Posts zum lachen. Es ist lächerlich, dass du ein so schlechtes Hörspiel auch noch verbreitest. (ich würde mich dafür schämen und es im Klo runterspülen)

So, und jetzt noch objektive Kritik:
Die Story ist einfallslos und das Ende, ... äh welches Ende? Die Geschichte hat keinen Schluß, sondern hört plötzlich einem "ich weiß nicht weiter"-Ende auf.

Außerdem habe ich keinen eizigen Witz erkannt, obwohl das Hörspiel doch lustig sein soll, oder?
Und zu deinem Post oben: Insider-Witze sind überhaupt nicht geeignet für ein Hörspiel, egal wie lustig sie bei der Aufnahme waren.

Dass die Sprecher nicht besonders gut waren und teilweise geklungen haben wie eingeschlafene Füße, darüber könnte ich leicht hinwegsehen, wenn die Geschichte, die sie erzählen, wenigstens halbwegs gut wäre.

trotzdem wünsche ich dir, dass die Foertsetzung erfolgreicher wird.


----------



## Dodacar (7. Juli 2008)

also ich kann hier zu nur sagen das wir dran arbeiten.
Ab Folge 4 gibt es dann auch mal eine richtige Story.
Danke Eliara Larethian das wenigstens du weißt das hinter solch einem Hörspiel viel Zeit und Arbeit steckt, selbst wenn man es nicht raus hört!

Gehen wir mal davon aus, jemand anderes wäre auf diese Idee gekommen und hätte sie genauso umgesetzt wie ich.
Durch diese Community hätte er nur eine Folge raus gebracht!!!!!!

Außerdem habe ich niergends beschrieben, dass man jede Minute im Hörspiel lachen muss oder überhaupt beim hören des Hörspiels lachen muss!!

So viel von meiner Seite aus.

Folge 2 und 3 kommen wahrscheinlich schon etwas früher!
Wann kann ich noch nicht sagen, aber ihr werdet es merken!


----------



## Vetaro (8. Juli 2008)

Fürchte ich auch.


Nein im ernst, ich halte mich wie von dir geraten bis 2 und 3 zurück. Aber ich habs dich ja schon in meinem ersten post gefragt: Wenn es nicht um humor geht, was war denn *dann* die absicht, als du dir das ausgedacht hast?


----------



## Knurrbauch (8. Juli 2008)

der_Digitala_Autor schrieb:


> Ab Folge 4 gibt es dann auch mal eine richtige Story.




Ich hasse es eigentlich wie die Pest, solche Kritik zu üben aber: warum so spät? Du bist kein George Lucas oder Steven Spielberg.... Hin und nie mehr zurück war von der ersten Folge an clever durchdacht und nicht zu albern - sorry, aber daran müsst ihr euch messen. Und je mehr du postest / schreibst: ich glaub das wird nix. 



Gerade Hörspiele finde ich toll, weil man je dezentralisierter man ist umso mehr Erfahrungen und Aspekte einfließen lassen kann, aber ihr raubt dem Ganzen schon von vornherein die Möglichkeit sich zu entfalten. 




Trotzdem werde ich Folge 2 und 3 anhören, vielleicht schafft ihr es ja noch mit dem Quantensprung.


----------



## Selix7 (8. Juli 2008)

hi nocham
ich finde es net das ihr folge 2 und 3 noch ne chance gebt 
aber das primäre problem von digitala ist, wie ihr schon gut festgestellt habt, dass der sinn fehlt
1. Fun: Witze erfinden ist gar nicht so einfach, und wennn sie dann auch noch über der gürtellinie stattfinden sollen fast unmöglich. Der autor hat sich da echt mühe gegeb und auch viel zeit investriert. Leider kamen die witze nicht so rüber wie er sich das gedacht hat. Ich konnte als ich mir das hörspiel angehört habe auch nicht mehr darüber lachen. (und das mit insiern war ne echte panne von dir autor) 
2. Story: Fehlt komplett in folge 1 hat aber ansätze in folge zwei und drei das ist der punkt an dem wir in folge vier ansetzen wollen.
Ps: Vergesst den sie quatsch ich duze alle nur das das klar ist wems net passt soll halt flennen.
das es so ist wie allimania ist jetzt endgültig allen klar lso braucht es keiner mehr zu erwhänen 
net wäre wenn ihr uns sagt wenn wir es schaffen den alli pfad zu verlassen 
Pps:wir werden nicht damit aufhören, weil es einfach spass macht etwas zusammen auf die beine zu stellen und wenn es noch so schleht ist. kann nur besser werden. alleine die arbeit mit der musik ist total interresant.
und villeicht kriegen wir jetzt noch ne seite, die von nem profie also keinem von uns gemacht ist. villeicht wird die ganz cool
also viel spass mit folge 1-3 für die die spass daran haben alle anderen müssen es ja nicht hören.
und kritisiert je weiter sonst wirds uns ja leingweilig und wir denken wir wären perfekt.


----------



## Devilyn (8. Juli 2008)

1. Du hasd solch ein Projekt der Buffed Community vorgestellt. Konnte nur in Gnadenloser Niederflamerei enden^^
    Warum nich in einer reinen HdRO Community da sind die Leute meisd netter^^

2. Bewundere immer wieder Leute die sich die Mühe machen andern Leuten damit eine freude zu machen, sei es gelungen oder nicht, aber die Zeit würde ich nicht investieren da ich zu eigennützig bin und zu faul^^

3. Kopf Hoch kann nur besser werden, auch berühmte Erfinder hat man am Anfang ausgelacht und später NOBEL Preis (in eurem Fall ehhh ja Friedens? xD)

Mfg^^

PS: Rechtschreibfehler sind beabsichtigt um eure Aufmerksamkeit zu testen^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selix7 (8. Juli 2008)

Devilyn schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Bewundere immer wieder Leute die sich die Mühe machen andern Leuten damit eine freude zu machen, sei es gelungen oder nicht, aber die Zeit würde ich nicht investieren da ich zu eigennützig bin und zu faul^^
> 
> 3. Kopf Hoch kann nur besser werden, auch berühmte Erfinder hat man am Anfang ausgelacht und später NOBEL Preis (in eurem Fall ehhh ja Friedens? xD)
> 
> ...



find ich cool
auch die besten waren mal klein


----------



## Aurengur (8. Juli 2008)

Nachdem die meisten Flamer hier so oder so nur ihren Frust ablassen (ok, ich machs ja auch ab und an mal), möchte ich dir einmal ein "Danke" für dein Hörspiel aussprechen. Ich habe mich amysiert, und nicht über die Art des Hörspiels, sondern über die Idee dahinter, die es zu loben gilt. Auch wenn es an Alimania erinnert, wobei es auch schwer ist das Rad neu zu erfinden, davon mal ganz abgesehen. 

Ich hoffe dass du weiter machst, auch wenn die Leute es als angebrachter empfinden über Sie- und Ich-Form zu beratschlagen anstatt konstruktive Kritik zu üben. 

Dass die Story ab Folge 4 kommen soll, finde ich sehr gut, und ich finde es auch nicht zu früh, oder zu spät. Denn die ersten drei Folgen waren für mich so oder so nur Tests, wei es ankommt, bzw. wie soetwas abläuft. 

Und nun zu unseren Offtoppic-Flamern und der Formschreibung auf Homepages:

Auf Homepages wird im allgemeinen die Sie-Form verwendet, weil die Höflichkeit (Sie-Form = Höflichkeitsform) laut deutscher Sprache und Norm hier anwendung findet. Pages in Ich-Form haben sind meist sehr Zielgruppenbezogen, und daher spezifisch für diese Zielgruppen ausgerichtet.

Onlinegame-Pages werden meist bis fast ausschließlich immer in der Ich-Form/Du-Form geschrieben, da es sich um eine Community handelt, wo die Gemeinsamkeit dahinter eine Art Gruppierung, auch Community genannt, dies gesellschaftlich zulässt, und auch erwartet wird. 

Wir erkennen also daraus, dass Pages in der ICH-/DU-Form auch nicht gerade höflich geschrieben sind, und auch hier im Buffed-Form kann man das immer wieder erkennen. Das ist der Nachteil an dieser ICH-/DU-Form. (ich nehme mich davon in keinster Weise aus)

Da ich keinen Roman verfassen möchte über die verschiedenen Arten und Wirkungen von Kommunikation (ich selbst hau auch gerne mal daneben) beende ich hiermit meinen Beitrag und Erfreue mich einen Post mehr geschrieben zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dodacar (8. Juli 2008)

Danke Aurengur für deinen Post und deine unterstüzung.
Wie du ganz richtig erkannt hast kann man das Rad nicht neu erfinden.
Ich finde auch das wir in einer Zeit leben wo jeder Witz den man machen kann schon einmal ausgesprochen wurde.
Am ehesten von Komikern wie Heinz Erhard oder ähnlichen.

Ich hoffe aber das wir trotzdem den ein oder anderen Witz noch ein binden können in die Geschichte.


----------



## XLarge TeaM (8. Juli 2008)

Es ging hier auch nicht ums reine Niedermachen einer Idee, aber:

* wenn ich ein Projekt der Öffentlichkeit vorstelle, muß ich mit Kritik leben,
* muß ich sicher sein, daß ich mein Bestes gegeben habe,
* muß ich vorher wissen wo ich mit mein Projekt hin will.

Wie gesagt, ich hab dem Jungen was zum Thema Webseiten erstellen einige kleine Tipps mit auf den Weg gegeben, mit dem Erfolg daß die Webseite dann völlig verschwand und dafür dann ein Forum enstand - auch wieder fehlerhaft und halbgar.

Die Idee für ein LotRO Hörspiel ist toll, aber man muß erst üben und dann die Sachen einsprechen. Und man kann eine Webseite nicht zum Giga Award anmelden wenn sie technisch und inhaltlich Mist ist. Genau das wurde aber getan ...

Nichts für ungut, aber den misslungenen Start auf die Buffed Community zu schieben ist etwas daneben.


----------



## Selix7 (8. Juli 2008)

XLarge schrieb:
			
		

> * muß ich vorher wissen wo ich mit mein Projekt hin will.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aurengur (8. Juli 2008)

Naja, wenn du die Posts hier liest, dann merkst schnell, dass da doch eher in der Luft zerfetzt wurde. In den Anfangszeiten der Community bei buffed, zumindest im hdro-bereich, hast du noch unterstüzung erhalten, anstatt geflamed zu werden. hilfreiche tipps findest du hier nicht mehr, und nur weil sich jemand mühe gibt, und es nicht besser weis, den auch nich "niederzumachen" empfinde ich persönlich als eine charakterschwäche... besser machen, oder maul halten, ganz einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich schon was zu dem Thema sage, dann etwas zeilführendes, bzw. unterstüzung anbieten. Hinweisen auf Fehler, bzw. Denkanstöße geben, aber nciht gelich abwerten, das ist unfair...


----------



## Knurrbauch (8. Juli 2008)

Die viel vernichtendere Kritik gab es seinerzeit bereits auf http://www.hdro-szene.de/news.php wie ich im anderen Thread schon kurz angeschnitten habe - dagegen ist die hier geübte Kritik sogar noch seeeehr sanft ausgefallen. Der Konsens ist aber beide Male der selbe: eine unausgegorene Idee die "weder Fisch noch Fleisch" ist.


----------



## Eliara Larethian (8. Juli 2008)

demnach dürften hier nur mehr Leute ein Forum zB vorstellen, die auch im RL Programmierer sind, und keinen einzigen Fehler drinnen haben...

Und Leute, die hier ein Hörspiel reinstellen, dürfen die dann nur mehr Profis ausm Tonstudio sein, die nur hochbezahlte Sprecher nehmen dürfen, damit ja alles passt?

HALLO? Er hat sich das angetan etwas zu machen, weils ein Hobby von ihm ist, und er das gerne macht, Jetzt hat er was fertig, und wills mal präsentieren, damit die Leute sagen können, was er besser machen kann.

Und genau das ist der Punkt der mich hier so gewaltig stört... Die meisten geben nur schlechte Kritik von sich, in der sie sagen wie scheisse es sit, und was er sich einbildet überhaupt etwas so unausgereiftes der öffentlichkeit zu präsentieren... 
Und es gibt gute Kritik. Gute Kritik sind Hinweise darauf, was man besser machen kann... Bis jetzt hab ich davon in dem Thread noch nichts gelesen... mit guter Kritik meine ich Verbesserungsvorschläge und nicht nur ein einfaches: Das ist scheisse, das ist scheisse, das ist scheisse...

Außerdem, wie schon gesagt wurde: Jeder fängt mal klein an... Wie soll man es denn lernen bzw. verbessern, wenn man es nie macht, bzw. wenn man es nicht mal jemandem zeigt?

Oder ist der Rest vom Schützenfest schon so perfekt, dass er über alledem erhaben ist, und was besseres als alle kleinen, unerfahren Forenuser, die mit Herz und Seele an einem Projekt arbeiten, welches dann in der Luft zerfetzt wird...?


----------



## Vetaro (8. Juli 2008)

Wenn du mal hier schaust, Eliara, wird dir auffallen, dass wir uns durchaus mühe gegeben haben. Ich hab ihm hinweise gegeben und fragen gestellt, um ihn anzuregen, und auch andere haben das getan, gerade Gocu und Knurrbauch.

Was ich hingegen wieder nicht verstehe ist, warum es dich so aufregt. Es _ist_ nunmal die wahrheit, warum sollten wir damit hintern berg halten. Ich habs auch vorher schonmal gesagt, ich wäre nicht so lange an ihm interessiert gewesen, wenn er nicht mit seiner idee dauerhaft so herum gewunken hätte, als ob uns ein neuer heiland geboren wäre.   Aurengur hat einen post zwei schritte über deinem geschrieben, aber eigentlich könnte er ihn unter dir einfach nochmal wiederholen.


Und es _ist_ für mich auch so, wie du gesagt hast. Wenn einer so viel auf seine idee hält wie Der_[...]Autor, dann sollte er bitteschön auch was entsprechendes abliefern.  Andersrum: Wenn einer sowas wie Autor für uns bereithält, dann sollte sein Thread vielleicht nicht "hört mal her, wir haben hier ein tolles Hörspiel gemacht" sagen sondern eher "wir haben hier was ausprobiert, bitte helft uns da mal".   Mir persönlich kommts auch darauf an.


----------



## Dodacar (8. Juli 2008)

ich kann nur dazu sagen das die 2 und 3 Folge wahrscheinlich euch wieder nicht ansprechen werden, dafür hoffe ich aber das es die vierte Folge tut.

Wir sind dabei uns zu bessern auch wenn man es nicht unbedingt merkt.

Über jede unterstüzung eurer Seits sind wir sehr froh, den dadurch merken wir das es auch da draußen noch leute gibt die uns helfen wollen und die sich die Folgen anhören.,


----------



## Dodacar (8. Juli 2008)

Hier die Hörprobe zu Folge 2: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=7iXEDv9j6fQ
Viel Spaß!


----------



## Vetaro (8. Juli 2008)

Du hast da diese Methode der Pause benutzt, wo im Satz unterbrochen wird und nach einem moment erst der nächste Teil des Satzes gezeigt wird. Zum Beispiel so.

Das Problem ist: Das funktioniert nur Visuell.


Die Hintergrundmusik kann auch wirklich leiser gemacht werden, ich hab kaum was verstanden.  Obwohl die Liedauswahl passender wird, ist sie wiederrum unangemessen großartig, wenn man bedenkt, womit wir es zu tun haben. Das ist unheimlich epochal und groß, während da leute überlegen, ob sie ihre haare heute linksrum kämmen sollen.


----------



## Gocu (8. Juli 2008)

Ich kann Vetaro nur zustimmen Eliara Larethian, woher willst du so genau wissen ob dem Autor jetzt auch Verbesserungsvorschläge gesagt wurden oder nicht? hättest du dir alles mal gründlich durchgelesen, hättest du auch gemerkt das einige hier versuchen ihm zu helfen und erstmal die nächsten Folgen abwarten, bevor man seine "richtige" Kritik zu dem gesamten Hörspiel abgibt, denn ein Hörspiel besteht aus mehreren Folgen udn nicht nur aus einer.


----------



## Gocu (8. Juli 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Die Hintergrundmusik kann auch wirklich leiser gemacht werden, ich hab kaum was verstanden.  Obwohl die Liedauswahl passender wird, ist sie wiederrum unangemessen großartig, wenn man bedenkt, womit wir es zu tun haben. Das ist unheimlich epochal und groß, während da leute überlegen, ob sie ihre haare heute linksrum kämmen sollen.



ok ich habe mir die Hörprobe jetzt auch mal angehört und stimme dir auch da zu, die Musik muss einfach leiser gemacht werde. Damit meine ich nicht das die Musi nicht passt oder schlecht ist. Das Problem ist einfach, dass man die Stimmen durch diese "leute" Musik nicht sehr gut verstehen kann.


----------



## Dodacar (8. Juli 2008)

das Ende soll man auch nicht unbedingt verstehen!
Und den Anfang und die Mitte kann man verstehen wenn man die Lautstärke richtig einstellt!


----------



## Gocu (8. Juli 2008)

der_Digitala_Autor schrieb:


> das Ende soll man auch nicht unbedingt verstehen!
> Und den Anfang und die Mitte kann man verstehen wenn man die Lautstärke richtig einstellt!



hmm gut wenn ich bei mir die Leusträke voll aufdrehe geht es aber ein Hörspiel möchte ich eher nebenbei oder "ruhig" hören und nicht die ganze Zeit "angeschreit" (mir fällt grad kein besseres Wort ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) werden


----------



## lukss (8. Juli 2008)

erstmal gz
aber einige spreche sollten mehr lebendiger und echter reden


----------



## Dodacar (8. Juli 2008)

naja wie gesagt das ende sollte man nicht unbedingt verstehen.
Mal schauen vielleicht kann ich morgen oder übermorgen die zweite Folge rausbringen.

Im Gegensatz zu den ersten drei Folgen hat die vierte eine bessere Story.


----------



## Vetaro (8. Juli 2008)

Nein, im ernst, Autor, ich weiß was ich Sage. Die musik ist zu fucking laut. Und beim Ende soll man es nicht verstehen, weil die charaktere durcheinanderreden, nicht, weil die Hintergrundmusik zu laut ist. Wenn hier einer an einem Regler drehen muss dann bitte du am Musik-Regler.

Jetzt kritisiert er schon uns, wir wären zu blöd, aufzudrehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XLarge TeaM (8. Juli 2008)

Selix7 schrieb:
			
		

> find ich net
> du null ahnung



Aha, okay.




			
				Eliara schrieb:
			
		

> HALLO? Er hat sich das angetan etwas zu machen, weils ein Hobby von ihm ist, und er das gerne macht, Jetzt hat er was fertig, und wills mal präsentieren, damit die Leute sagen können, was er besser machen kann.



Mein Hobby ist es nackig durch den Garten zu rennen, soll ich die Öffentlichkeit auch daran teilhaben lassen ?



			
				Vetaro schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt kritisiert er schon uns, wir wären zu blöd, aufzudrehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jep, und deswegen ist das Thema für mich gestorben da Kritik auch nicht ansatzweise angenommen wird.


----------



## Gocu (9. Juli 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Jetzt kritisiert er schon uns, wir wären zu blöd, aufzudrehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja kritisieren würde ich jetzt nicht sagen, aber das aufdrehen will ich (wie eben) halt nicht machen, da ich so Hörspiele eher nebenbei höre oder in normaler Lautstärke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dodacar (9. Juli 2008)

wenns euch glücklich macht dann lad ich das nochmal hoch in "Annehmbarer" Lautstärke.


----------



## Dodacar (9. Juli 2008)

So ich hoffe das die Datei jetzt so in ordnung ist.

http://www.file-upload.net/download-967236...olge-2.mp3.html


----------



## Emokeksii (9. Juli 2008)

hätte Vetaro das mit der pause nicht angesprochen hät ich jetzt eher gedacht...wtf was soll die pause... naja^^ ich wart jetzt drotzdem mal auf die 2te folge anhören werd ich sie mir auf jeden fall


----------



## Vetaro (9. Juli 2008)

Na also. Du gehst ja auf Kritik nur äusserst widerwillig ein, aber diese version funktioniert und ist ok. Zumindest von der Lautstärke her, aber man kann ja auch nicht alle Kritikpunkte im Kopf behalten.


----------



## Dodacar (9. Juli 2008)

an sich wollte ich euch nicht kritiesieren.
Ihr habt es nur so aufgefasst.


----------



## Kahadan (9. Juli 2008)

Ich will nichts sagen, aber überlasst das Hörspielmachen lieber jemand anderem.
Unpassende Stimmen. Handlung sehr schwammig.

Nichts geht über H.u.n.m.z


----------



## Gocu (9. Juli 2008)

Kahadan schrieb:


> Ich will nichts sagen, aber überlasst das Hörspielmachen lieber jemand anderem.
> Unpassende Stimmen. Handlung sehr schwammig.
> 
> Nichts geht über H.u.n.m.z



die kannst du eigentlich nicht vergleichen Digitala ist ein Hörspiel das die als Hobby machen und eigentlich keine Erfahrung dadrin haben. H.u.n.m.z ist ein Hörspiel das Profis sprechen die man zum Teil auch schon aus WoW Hörspielen kennt. H.u.n.m.z kann nur ein Hörspiel überbieten, wenn das Team dahinter auch viel Erfahrung damit hat und sich eine andere Story einfallen lässt, die die Zuhörer vielleicht mehr anspricht.


----------



## Dodacar (9. Juli 2008)

Das mit der neuen Story kommt in Folge 4!! 100%!!!

Hier die zweite DIGITALA Folge!

Und hier die dritte DIGITALA Folge!

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Gocu (9. Juli 2008)

der_Digitala_Autor schrieb:


> Das mit der neuen Story kommt in Folge 4!! 100%!!!
> 
> Hier die zweite DIGITALA Folge!
> 
> ...



höre ich mir sofort mal an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (9. Juli 2008)

die zweite folge fand ich jetzt beim zocken nebenher sogar schön zu hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (9. Juli 2008)

also die beiden Folgen sind schon besser als die 1. auch von der Synchro her, aber mal ne Frage... wieso ist Rumpelstilzchen dabei?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (9. Juli 2008)

Nun, wir haben gewartet bis Folge 2 und 3. Hier das ergebnis:

-Bessere Musikwahl, zumindest hab ich nichts mehr gefunden, was mich zum würgen brachte.
-Den Darstellern merkt man immernoch an, dass sie Betonung beherrschen und sie am Satzende auch mal mit der Stimme hochgehen, wenn es sich um eine Frage handelt (das ist gut), gleichzeitig wirkt es aber immernoch sehr abgelesen. Aber tröstet euch: Es klingt immernoch besser als bei The Witcher.
- Alles andere ist geblieben.

Ich frage dich nun zum dritten mal. Was war deine Absicht, als du es gemacht hast. Du hast bereits gesagt, dass es nicht lustig sein soll. mit ausrufezeichen hinten dran, glaube ich. was *soll* es also sein? Handlung hast du, wie du ja selber sagst, immernoch nicht. Es ist auch nicht spannend, die Charaktere haben immernoch keinen Wiedererkennungswert (auch nicht, wenn man jedes mal das gleiche intro am anfang hören muss) und es ist auch nicht trashig genug, um geil zu sein. So wie das hier zum Beispiel.


----------



## Dodacar (9. Juli 2008)

ich habe auch schon öfters gesagt das ich es als Hobby ansehe!
Und meine Freunde und ich haben Spaß an der sache also warum sollten wir damit aufhören.
Wir sind immer noch Amateure daran hat sich nichts geändert aber ich finde das wir besser werden.

Wenn es dir nicht gefällt musst du es dir nicht anhören.
Es zwingt dich keiner dazu.


----------



## Bolle0708 (9. Juli 2008)

also ich finds echt cool
macht nur weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (9. Juli 2008)

Ich finds auch toll 

PS:....selbst die erste folge hatte bessere betonung als bei the witcher.....als er den wütenden mob gesagt hat er würde sie aufschlitzen wenn sie der hexe was tun war ich ja bei dem game schon erschrocken das er mal ne andere stimmlage (wenn auch nur kurz ) hatte^^


----------



## Dodacar (9. Juli 2008)

freut mich das wir uns gebessert haben!
Und danke für eure Unterstüzung.


----------



## Vetaro (9. Juli 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ich frage dich nun zum dritten mal. Was war deine Absicht, als du es gemacht hast. Du hast bereits gesagt, dass es nicht lustig sein soll. mit ausrufezeichen hinten dran, glaube ich. was *soll* es also sein?



Viertes mal


----------



## Dodacar (9. Juli 2008)

Hier habe ich es extra für dich nochmal geschrieben:

ich habe auch schon öfters gesagt das ich es als Hobby ansehe!
Und meine Freunde und ich haben Spaß an der sache also warum sollten wir damit aufhören.
Wir sind immer noch Amateure daran hat sich nichts geändert aber ich finde das wir besser werden.

Wenn es dir nicht gefällt musst du es dir nicht anhören.
Es zwingt dich keiner dazu.


----------



## Bolle0708 (9. Juli 2008)

vielleicht will er ein hörspiel machen was spannend ist wie zum beispiel Harry Potter oder andere berühmte hörspiele.dort geht es ja auch  nicht darum einen joke nach dem anderen zu reißen.
sondern um die story.


----------



## Vetaro (9. Juli 2008)

"Hobby" ist aber für mich keine richtige Antwort. Wenn man Spielberg fragt, was er sich bei Star Wars gedacht hat, antwortet er bestimmt auch nicht "Ich wollte mal professionell einen film machen".  Sollte es Lustig, Traurig, Spannend, mit einer guten Geschichte, Actionhaltig, Erotisch oder sonstwas sein? Hast du dir _irgendwas_ beim Machen gedacht, ausser "hey, wir könnten dochmal aufnehmen, wie wir was über HdRO erzählen"?



Terry Pratchett hat mal geschrieben, es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Verabscheuen und Hassen. Wenn man etwas verabscheut, ignoriert man es einfach nur und geht ihm aus dem Weg. Wenn man es hasst, sieht man es sich an, um sagen zu können, dass man es nicht ausstehen kann.
 In diesem Fall ist das natürlich deutlich abgeschwächt. Abscheu wäre "nichtgefallen", für mich trifft anstatt Hass aber Unzufriedenheit zu.

Wenn *dir* nicht gefällt, dass du kritik erhälst, nach deiner eigenen aussage sollten wir damit nämlich bis folge 2 und 3 warten, dann ist es vielleicht auch eine schlechte idee, irgendetwas an die Öffentlichkeit zu bringen. Denn dich zwingt ja niemand, das aufzunehmen.


----------



## Dodacar (9. Juli 2008)

das habe ich auch nicht gesagt.
Also....nochmal von vorne!

Die Grundidee war es ein Hörspiel in der Art von Allimania für Herr der Ringe Online zu machen.
Da mir das aber nicht so ganz gelang dachten wir uns machen wir eben eins was von der Art her wie jedes ander normale Hörspiel auch ist.
z.b. wie Die drei ???. Die sind zwar spannend und haben auch immer wieder einen Witz drin(wenn man sie den versteht) doch ist es immernoch ein normales Hörspiel.
Unser Hörspiel ist ein Fan-Projekt!
Weswegen wir auch Anfängliche Schwierigkeiten haben.

Natürlich wollte ich Kritik und die hast du auch abgeliefert.
Ich hoffe wirklich das wir dich irgentwann auch zufrieden stellen können.


----------



## Knurrbauch (9. Juli 2008)

Mh, ohne dir jetzt den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen zu wollen, aber du kannst es nie _jedem_ recht machen. Wenn es allerdings dein expliziter Wunsch ist, nur Vetaro zu beglücken, dann kann dir z. B. ja die Meinung und die Wünsche der anderen egal sein. Allerdings musst du dich nur entscheiden, wem es gefallen soll - ausser dir und deinen Mitsprechern natürlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Giladaniel (9. Juli 2008)

Hab sie mir eben alle drei angehört und fand sie nett.
Haben mir die Zeit bis zum Feierabend vertrieben und mich unterhalten, was will man mehr.

Danke an die Macher
Ich finde solche Fan Projekte prima, steckt bestimmt mehr arbeit drin als sich die Nörgler vorstellen.

Machts doch einfach besser, wenn ihr so gut wisst wies geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, jetzt geh ich nach Hause


----------



## Gocu (9. Juli 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Ich finds auch toll
> 
> PS:....selbst die erste folge hatte bessere betonung als bei the witcher.....als er den wütenden mob gesagt hat er würde sie aufschlitzen wenn sie der hexe was tun war ich ja bei dem game schon erschrocken das er mal ne andere stimmlage (wenn auch nur kurz ) hatte^^



The Witcher hat wirklich eine schlechte Betonung, aber du hättest vor ein paar tagen mal Giga Games sehen sollen. Da haben die das Spiel mit der schlechtesten Synchro gezeigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. War eigentlich richtig lustig sowas zu hören es war einfach nur gelangweilt gelesen ohne eine Betonung (außer natürlich das der Erzähler total gelangweilt klang)


----------



## Dodacar (9. Juli 2008)

Natürlich kann man es nicht allen recht machen, aber es gibt ja auch super Filme wo für jeden was dabei ist.
z.b. bei den Bully-Filmen ich denke doch das die jeder auf seine weiße mag oder?

Und ich wollt mit meiner Aussage vorhin nicht sagen das es nur Vetaro und uns gefallen soll, sondern es soll den gefahlen die Daran freude habe es zu hören.


----------



## Oggaman (9. Juli 2008)

Das is mir zu sher von Allimania abgekupfert sorry wenn die andern besser werden fänd ichs gut da ich mit dem gedanken gespielt habe Hdro zu spielen und dann was lustiges dazu hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mfg oggaman


----------



## Dodacar (9. Juli 2008)

wir tun unser bestes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selix7 (10. Juli 2008)

der_Digitala_Autor schrieb:


> wir tun unser bestes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


genau das isses
 danke für alles lob


----------



## PseudoPsycho (11. Juli 2008)

Aaaalso hör mir grad jetzt die 2te und 3te Folge an.

Das Intro der 2ten is mir persöhnlich viel zu lang. Da schläft man fast ein bei :-/
Und das mit der Vorstellung is mal wieder dreißt von Alllimania geklaut. Man kann ja etwas nacheifern, da is nichts dagegen. Aber mittlerweile ist es einfach nur geklaut. Bitte demnächst mehr eigeninovation. Und die Crebain spricht man meines wissens nicht "kribäin" sondern "Krebain" aus. Kann mich aber auch irren. Und Schlachtgeäusche beim verdreschen einiger Crebain? N bissle dick aufgetragen nicht? ^^
Das mit dem heilen und der Pokemon Musik is ne lustige Idee. Das Handwerken is ebenfalls lustig gelößt, samt 7 Zwerge anspielung. ;D
Allerdings fehlt mir immernoch eine Grundständige Story.

Also nun zur 3ten Folge.
Das Intro is mir hier auch wieder zu lang und zu nachgemacht, aber das hab ich ja im Textabschnitt oben schon erwähnt. Achja Caligulasch klingt im Intro verblüffenderweise sehr stark wie Aragorn o.O! Und die Reitpreisermäßigung für Hobbits ist ne tolle Idee! xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und in nem Duell sind die Schlachtengeräusche auch sehr übertrieben, man könnte jetzt ja "1-Mann-Arme" sagen, is aber trotzdem übertrieben. ^^
Außerdem: etwas Mathom ist falsch. Mathoms sind einzelne Gegenstände. Das Mathom. Die Mathoms. Nur damit der Fehler nicht nochmal geschiet.
Das Ende kommt etwas komisch : /

Aber allgemein muss ich sagen das ihr euch von der ersten Folge aus stark verbessert hat. Kritikpunkte gibts natürlich, wie ich wohl genügend beschrieben hab, immernoch aber es wird. Werde mir die nächsten Folgen allemal anhören!


----------



## Dodacar (11. Juli 2008)

vielen Dank PseudoPsycho!

Das fand ich mal eine gute, ausführliche Kritik.
Mit sowas kann ich leben und kann es auch viel besser verstehen was die einzelnen Personen meinen.


----------



## Soilent (11. Juli 2008)

Also ich höre (ausser seit ca. _ichweissnichtwielen_Jahren immer mal wieder die 3 ??? zum einschafen) keine Hörspiele, bin hier auch nur per Zufall reingestolpert da mir die ganzen Threads zu Digitala aufgefallen sind. Erst habe ich äusserst amüsiert mitgelesen, dann fand ich die Angriffe gegen den TE nach ner Zeit irgendwann ein wenig eintönig da immer nur dieselben Leute auf ihn einredeten. 

Also wollte ich mir dann doch einmal ein Bild von dem machen, worum es bei der ganzen Sache überhaupt geht. Ich hab mir Folge 1 und 2 angehört und musste feststellen, das viele Kritikpunkte eintrafen, vieles aber überzogen war. Man spürt von Folge 2 zu 3 eine positive Entwicklung (in technischer Hinsicht), ich musste sogar das ein oder andere Mal schmunzeln. 

Ich finde es klasse das jemand einfach hingeht und seine Idee umsetzt und sich damit der Öffentlichkeit stellt. Kritik nimmt er hin(was heutzutage nicht selbstverständlich ist), auch wenn er diese manchmal ein wenig zu persönlich sieht, aber das kann man lernen ^^Und zu den Vergleichen mit George Lukas etc. kann man nur erahnen: hätte George Lukas das allererste filmische Werk seines Lebens in dieses Forum gestellt, ich glaube nicht das es dann heute Star Wars überhaupt gäbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also der_Digitala_Autor, mach weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cu Soilent


----------



## Cordesh (11. Juli 2008)

Soilent schrieb:


> hätte George Lukas das allererste filmische Werk seines Lebens in dieses Forum gestellt, ich glaube nicht das es dann heute Star Wars überhaupt gäbe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das war imho "THX 1138" und ist ein super Film, der nur leider vielen nicht bekannt ist.

Ich finde die Digitalia Hörspiele einfach nur völligst uninteressant und muss nach wenigen Minuten abschalten weils mich kein bisschen interessiert oder zum weiteren Anhören motiviert.
Aber das Durchhaltevermögen gegen allen Widerstand ist lobenswert.


----------



## Hellgoth (12. Juli 2008)

kann mich der meinung von cordesh nur anschließen! hab auch nach rund 5-6min (folge 1) ausgemacht, da es mir persönlich zu sehr von allimania abgekupfert ist, und finde auch recht schlecht! hat jetzt nix mit fanboi-gehabe usw zu tun, ich zocke leidenschaftlich hdro seit release! finds halt leider alles stark motivationslos und eintönig abgelesen! aber nichts desto trotz, es gibt sicherlich viele leute denen es gefällt und jenen wünsche ich auch noch viel spaß, falls weitere folgen geplant sind


----------



## Selix7 (13. Juli 2008)

Hi 
cool das es jetzt doch ein paar leute gibt die es geniesßen können sich das hörspiel anzuhören
das mit dem anfang stimmt ein bisschen zu lang 
gerede für so ne kurze folge 
und wir machen weiter jetzt erst recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dodacar (13. Juli 2008)

Jetzt neu der Directors Uncut zu Folge 3.
Hier könnt ihr hören was wir während der Aufnahmen so machen.
Vielleicht findet ihr nicht alles so lustig wie wir aber ihr merkt das wir Spaß beim Aufnehmen haben:

DIGITALA - 03 - Directors Uncut

Euch wünsch ich dabei auch viel Spaß!


----------



## Eliara Larethian (14. Juli 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> Ich kann Vetaro nur zustimmen Eliara Larethian, woher willst du so genau wissen ob dem Autor jetzt auch Verbesserungsvorschläge gesagt wurden oder nicht? hättest du dir alles mal gründlich durchgelesen, hättest du auch gemerkt das einige hier versuchen ihm zu helfen und erstmal die nächsten Folgen abwarten, bevor man seine "richtige" Kritik zu dem gesamten Hörspiel abgibt, denn ein Hörspiel besteht aus mehreren Folgen udn nicht nur aus einer.



Ich habe mich nur auf deinen Thread bezogen. Und was ich damit meinte ist, dass nur gesagt wurde: Das ist schlecht, das ist schlecht und das ist schlecht, abr nicht, WIE er es besser machen kann, oder was er mal versuchen sollte... Und genau das macht einen großen Unterschied! Negative Kritik = Das ist schlecht / Positive Kritik = Das und das finde ich nicht so gut, versuchs mal so und so. Versteht ihr nun den Unterschied wovon ich rede? Zu sagen was schlecht ist, ist leicht und kann jeder, aber auch Tipps und Hinweise zu geben, was man besser machen kann, daran liegt die Kunst. Und komischerweise hat es dannach eh geklappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn einige erst die nächsten Folgen abwarten, warum antworten die dann nicht erst, wenn sie die weiteren Teile angehört haben, als unqualifizierte Kommentare abzuliefern? Weil zu sagen: Naja, ich hör mir erst die weiteren Folgen an, hilft ihm auch nicht weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kanns nur einfach nicht mit ansehen, wenn sich einer so viel Mühe macht, und dann keine gescheite Kritik bekommt, die ihm weiterhilft, sondern wo der Großteil nur schaut, was er dran schlecht machen kann... Haben die Leute das so nötig anstatt sich hinzusetzen und wirklich hilfreiche Sachen zu schreiben?

Wie gesagt, seit dem Post klappt das ja auf einmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und das freut mich sehr zu sehen/lesen...


----------



## Dodacar (14. Juli 2008)

mich freut es auch vorallem freut mich das schon eine Menge Leute, zumindest, die erste Folge gehört haben.


----------



## Selix7 (14. Juli 2008)

Hi es gibt bald ein neues forum in dem ihr alle mitglid werden könnt.
bitte nicht beschweren , dass da so wenige mitglieder sind.


----------



## LoLTroll (14. Juli 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> The Witcher hat wirklich eine schlechte Betonung, aber du hättest vor ein paar tagen mal Giga Games sehen sollen. Da haben die das Spiel mit der schlechtesten Synchro gezeigt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



in der Version 1.0 auf jeden Fall, jedoch ist die aktuelle Version viel besser! Mit (glaube) 1.3 haben die sehr, sehr viel nach synchronisiert und die Synchro ist jetzt viel besser...besser als bei so manchen anderen Spielen...


----------



## Selix7 (14. Juli 2008)

worum gehts in dem spiel eigentlich?


----------



## Vetaro (14. Juli 2008)

The Witcher - Google Ergebnis #3


----------



## Emokeksii (14. Juli 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> in der Version 1.0 auf jeden Fall, jedoch ist die aktuelle Version viel besser! Mit (glaube) 1.3 haben die sehr, sehr viel nach synchronisiert und die Synchro ist jetzt viel besser...besser als bei so manchen anderen Spielen...


ich habe die aktuelste version...und ich kenn nur diese versio....nur...wo soll da ne bessere Syncro sein? ich find die neue ja schon grottig wie schlecht soll dann die alte sein?...


----------



## Symatry (14. Juli 2008)

Macht weiter so! 

Hab mich schon lang gefragt, wieso nix mit hdro kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seid froh das sich jemand die Mühe macht!!

MFG


----------



## Selix7 (15. Juli 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> The Witcher - Google Ergebnis #3


aso thx


----------



## Dodacar (19. Juli 2008)

Ab jetzt haben wir eine eigene Seite mit einem gutem Forum.
Schaut doch einfach hier vorbei.


----------



## Gocu (19. Juli 2008)

der_Digitala_Autor schrieb:


> Ab jetzt haben wir eine eigene Seite mit einem gutem Forum.
> Schaut doch einfach hier vorbei.



also die Seite ist diesmal wirklich passen! mich würde mal interessieren mit welchem Anbieter du den gemacht hast, ich kenne nur die von unserer Sippe die auch die Endung .tk hat, aber die wurde irgendwie anders geholt. Ich möchte nämlich gerne mal eine HP machen ohne eine auf einen Server zu laden

Antwort kann auch per PN kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (19. Juli 2008)

Endlich, endlich. Keine kritik. Design funktioniert und geht einem nicht auf den senkel, medium ist direkt erreichbar, der Text ist akzeptabel und überhaupt.


----------



## Emokeksii (19. Juli 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Endlich, endlich. Keine kritik. Design funktioniert und geht einem nicht auf den senkel, medium ist direkt erreichbar, der Text ist akzeptabel und überhaupt.



Wow und das von Vetaro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Na wenn er nichts zu kritisieren hat dann wird es wohl kaum was zum kritisieren geben


----------



## Dodacar (19. Juli 2008)

vielen dank Vetaro.
Freut mich das dir und den anderen die Seite gefällt.

Meldet euch doch dort an, dann können wir da weiter diskutieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dodacar (20. Juli 2008)

DIGITALA ist heute eine kooperation mit der Lotro-Fanpage, lotroszene.de, eingegangen. Demnächst gibt es dort das DIGITALA-Forum und man kann sich dort die Folgen anhören oder downloaden.

Tipp: lotroszene.de hat nichts mit hdro-szene.de, hdroszene.de oder lotro-szene.de zu tun!!!!

Schaut euch die Seite einfach mal an.


----------



## Vetaro (20. Juli 2008)

War ne tolle idee von den Machern, ihre Seite Lotroszene zu nennen. Das ist so ein bisschen "Lieschen Meier" und "Hans Müller"  bei Websites zu diesem Thema.


----------



## Dodacar (21. Juli 2008)

sorry das ich frage aber....war das jetzt positiv oder negativ gemeint?


----------



## Vetaro (21. Juli 2008)

War nur ein trockener Kommentar.


----------



## Cordesh (21. Juli 2008)

Und wieder eine RMT "freundliche" Seite.
Also für mich ist Digitala nun absolut gestorben, das kann ja kein Zufall sein.


----------



## Dodacar (21. Juli 2008)

was ist den RMT???
Alles was ich gefunden habe ist das die Lifte in Schwimmbädern oder ähnlichem für Rollstuhlfahrer einbauen.


----------



## Cordesh (21. Juli 2008)

der_Digitala_Autor schrieb:


> was ist den RMT???
> Alles was ich gefunden habe ist das die Lifte in Schwimmbädern oder ähnlichem für Rollstuhlfahrer einbauen.


RMT = Real Money Trade
Also alles was was damit zu tun hat das echtes Geld Einfluss auf die Ökonomie im Spiel hat (Goldkauf/-verkauf, Dienstleistungen, Itemhandel, Account/Charhandel, etc.).
Da Du vorher schon/noch immer? eine Partnerschaft mit einer Seite hattest/hast die ganz offen Werbung für InGame Gold macht, wundere ich mich über die Wahl der neuen Partnerschaft nicht wirklich.


----------



## Dodacar (21. Juli 2008)

also wenn ich die Seite öffne ist bei mir keine Goldwerbung.
Warst du jetzt schon mal drauf oder kennst du die Seite nur von früher???
Weil früher hatten die Goldwerbung jetzt haben sie keine mehr und wollen ihr Image neu aufbauen.
Wie gesagt: bei mir ist keine Goldwerbung egal ob im Firefox oder in Internet Explorer.
Da ist keine.
Schau dir die Seite bitte nochmal an.


----------



## Gocu (21. Juli 2008)

der_Digitala_Autor schrieb:


> also wenn ich die Seite öffne ist bei mir keine Goldwerbung.
> Warst du jetzt schon mal drauf oder kennst du die Seite nur von früher???
> Weil früher hatten die Goldwerbung jetzt haben sie keine mehr und wollen ihr Image neu aufbauen.
> Wie gesagt: bei mir ist keine Goldwerbung egal ob im Firefox oder in Internet Explorer.
> ...



naja soo super find ich die Seite auch nicht, ist zwar keine Gold Werbung mehr da, aber sie wirkt durch die ganzen Foren usw. auch bisschen wie hdro.de (und da sind ja die meisten User soweit ich weiß) und einen TeamSpeak Channel bekommt man ja auch fast überall...


----------



## Dodacar (21. Juli 2008)

die fangen gerade wieder neu an.
das kann man sich vorstellen wie bei irgentwelchen Geschäften wo dann dran steht:
"Neueröffnung".
Und diese "Neueröffnung" muss erst noch etwas ausgebaut werden.


----------



## Dodacar (21. Juli 2008)

> Zitat von lotro-europe.de Forum
> Auf www.lotroszene.de findet ihr aktuelle News zu Herr der Ringe Online, einen umfangreichen Gildenherold mit bereits über 100 eingetragenen LOTRO-Gilden (nach Servern geordnet), über 1800 registrierte User, ein Diskussionsforum und demnächst auch einen Signaturgnerator mit dem ihr euch coole Signaturbilder mit den wichtigsten Daten eures ingame Charakters erstellen könnt.
> 
> Seit ein paar Wochen hat die Seite auch ein neues (helles) Design bekommen. Zum einen deshalb weil das alte dunkle Design nicht mehr "zeitgemäß" war, zum anderen um den guten Willen eines Neustarts als LOTRO-Fansite zu zeigen, da lotroszene.de in der Vergangenheit leider eine Partnerschaft mit einer RMT Plattform eingegangen ist, die aber mittlerweile beendet wurde.
> ...


----------



## Cordesh (21. Juli 2008)

der_Digitala_Autor schrieb:


> Schau dir die Seite bitte nochmal an.


Du, mir isses eigentlich egal wie naiv du an die Sache heran gehst.
Jeder verdirbt sich seinen Ruf wie er will.

Tipp: schau mal ins Impressum und schau auf die Hauptseite des "Netzwerkes".
Und dann schau wer da der Hauptsponsor ist, dann kannste Dir vielleicht vorstellen wie ernst das mit dem Neuanfang gemeint ist.


----------



## Dodacar (21. Juli 2008)

na und was interesiert mich die hauptseite???
die webmaster von lotroszene.de sind nicht die webmaster von mmoszene.de!!!
Von daher können die nichts an der Hauptseite verändern.

Aber ich kann ja nochmal mit den reden.


----------



## Cordesh (21. Juli 2008)

der_Digitala_Autor schrieb:


> die webmaster von lotroszene.de sind nicht die webmaster von mmoszene.de!!!


Schau ins Impressum.


----------



## Emokeksii (21. Juli 2008)

Man kann auch aus nen käfer nen elefanten machen....

Im grunde geht es nur um die Digital Folgen....um nicht mehr und nicht weniger.... niemand zwingt dich auf irgend welche extra seiten zu gehen.

Und wenn das projekt digital komplett frei von gold verkaufs werbungen usw bleibt so wie die eigene homepage der machen und nicht die partnerseite dann kann das einen doch doppelt so egal sein...deswegen gleich das ganze produkt als gestorben hinzustellen und nieder zu machen ist schwachsin.


----------



## Knurrbauch (21. Juli 2008)

Digitala kommt ursprünglich hier http://www.hdro-szene.de/ her... und was kleben da oben für Banner? Richtig, RMT. 

Mehr sage ich nicht zu.


----------



## Cordesh (21. Juli 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> deswegen gleich das ganze produkt als gestorben hinzustellen und nieder zu machen ist schwachsin.


Bitte wirf mir nichts vor was ich nicht getan habe.



> Also *für mich* ist Digitala nun absolut gestorben, das kann ja kein Zufall sein.



Ich zieh mich jetzt auch aus dem Thema zurück.
Wie ich grade gesehen habe hat die Firma um die es geht jetzt sogar schon diese "Hauptseite" übernommen.

Viel Glück mit Deiner neuen Partnerschaft.


----------



## lotroszene_Gandalf (21. Juli 2008)

*hallo liebe buffed User,*

So mein lieber Cordesh, jetzt hab ich mich doch registriert um mal auf deine "unkenrufe" zu reagieren und selbst Stellung zu beziehen. Jeder weiß das der Ruf von lotroszene.de sehr zu leiden hatte in den vergangenen Monaten, ausgelöst durch eine Partnerschaft die lotroszene damals mit einer RMT-Firma eingegangen ist, die versucht haben diese RMT-Nische durch Kooperationen mit den Publishern zu füllen.
Abgesehen davon, mein lieber freund, kratzt auch du - wie viele andere - nur an der Oberfläche was die ganze Thematik des RMT betrifft. Mittlerweile hast du anscheinend den Blick fürs Wesentliche verloren und gehst vollends auf in deinem persönlichen Kreuzzug gegen eine Fansite die nun einen Neuanfang wagt und versucht ihr Image wieder reinzuwaschen, anstatt diese Energie auf Fansite-Arbeit zu konzentrieren.

Ok, ist dein Ding. Wenn du soviel Zeit zur Verfügung hast, dass du in allen möglichen Foren herumtrollst und versuchst unsere ARbeit zunichte zu machen weil dieses Thema damals sowas von künstlich hochgepusht wurde durch Halbwahrheiten, Vermutungen und Neid einiger Forenuser im offiziellen Forum, dann tust du mir wirklich Leid.
Fakt ist, es gibt keinerlei hinweise, links oder sonstige kooperationen mit goldsellern. Eine zusammenarbeit mit goldsellern hat es ausserdem *nie* gegeben, auch wenn viele hier RMT immer mit goldselling gleichsetzen.

Was ich aber NICHT akzeptiere ist, dass du hier ganz unverschämt versuchst unsere Arbeit zunichte zu machen indem du hier alte Sachen wieder aufwärmst und nur für Verwirrung und negative publicity sorgst und nebenbei selbst noch schön den ahnungslosen mmorpg-spielern erklärst was den RMT eigentlich ist. Bessere Werbung dafür als deine gibts ja wohl kaum...

Ich denke das Digitala und auch lotroszene.de von dieser Partnerschaft positiv profitieren wird und bitte dich an dieser Stelle, uns einfach unsere Arbeit machen zu lassen und uns vielleicht einmal eine Chance zu geben bevor du versuchst unsere Ambitionen schon am Beginn im Keim zu ersticken.

Danke,

Gandalf

Webmaster
www.lotroszene.de


----------



## Dodacar (21. Juli 2008)

von der seite lotro-szene.de ; Hdro-szene.de und hdroszene.de habe ich mich jetzt auch verabschiedet.
Die Goldwerbung hat mich da schon sehr genervt.

Nun mache ich hier mit unsere Kooperation mit lotroszene.de bekannt und offiziel.


----------



## Cordesh (21. Juli 2008)

Lieber Gandalf oder Dollbatsch oder oder, das hatte ich dir von Anfang an gesagt dass das nicht gut geht.
Und auch jetzt würde ich mich freuen wenn ich dir nur glauben könnte.
Aber da ihr noch immer auf mmoszene.de verlinkt und die Firma da jetzt sogar im Impressum steht, ne.
Ein deutliches "reinwaschen" sieht anders aus.
Das was momentan passiert sind nur Nebelkerzen.


----------



## lotroszene_Gandalf (21. Juli 2008)

Cordesh schrieb:


> Lieber Gandalf oder Dollbatsch oder oder, das hatte ich dir von Anfang an gesagt dass das nicht gut geht.
> Und auch jetzt würde ich mich freuen wenn ich dir nur glauben könnte.
> Aber da ihr noch immer auf mmoszene.de verlinkt und die Firma da jetzt sogar im Impressum steht, ne.
> Ein deutliches "reinwaschen" sieht anders aus.
> Das was momentan passiert sind nur Nebelkerzen.



Lieber cordesh,

du musst mir nicht glauben wenn du nicht willst und ich lasse mir von dir nicht vorschreiben mit welchen seiten wir eine partnerschaft/kooperation eingehen.
Die Notwendigkeit von externen links auf lotroszene.de (google ranking, seo, etc..) muss ich dir ja wohl hoffentlich nicht erklären oder?
Koch du bitte einfach weiterhin dein eigenes süppchen auf morthond.de und unterlass es einfach unsere arbeit schlechtzureden.

danke,

Gandalf

Webmaster
www.lotroszene.de


----------



## Anrangar (21. Juli 2008)

lotroszene_Gandalf schrieb:


> Was ich aber NICHT akzeptiere ist, dass du hier ganz unverschämt versuchst unsere Arbeit zunichte zu machen indem du hier alte Sachen wieder aufwärmst und nur für Verwirrung und negative publicity sorgst und nebenbei selbst noch schön den ahnungslosen mmorpg-spielern erklärst was den RMT eigentlich ist. Bessere Werbung dafür als deine gibts ja wohl kaum...
> 
> Ich denke das Digitala und auch lotroszene.de von dieser Partnerschaft positiv profitieren wird und bitte dich an dieser Stelle, uns einfach unsere Arbeit machen zu lassen und uns vielleicht einmal eine Chance zu geben bevor du versuchst unsere Ambitionen schon am Beginn im Keim zu ersticken.



RMT Werbung bleibt RMT Werbung... Profit dadurch bleibt Profit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das es auch ohne geht, zeigen viele andere Fanseiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wenn du wirklich von dieser RMT Werbung weg willst dann tu das und erzähl hier nicht so ein Schnull herum!
RMT Werbung prankt groß als Headsponsor auf deinen Seiten rum, einfach mal auf www.mmoszene.de gehen steht doch groß breit da!
Also hör auf ständig, auf gut deutsch gesagt, die Leute hier zu verarschen.

Nunja, ich hoffe das Hörspiel sucht sich eine andere Partnerseite, wäre schade drum wenn es durch diese RMT-Werbefinanzierten-Seiten
untergeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vielleicht haut ja auch von buffed.de mal einer diesen RMT-Werbeträger Names gandalf hier aus dem Forum raus. Danke.
(ist sowieso nameviolating *g*)


----------



## Dodacar (21. Juli 2008)

nochmal um es deutlich zu machen!!!!
Der Webmaster von lotroszene.de und der Webmaster von mmoszene.de sind zwei unterschiedliche Personen!!!!

Ist das jetzt allen klar?!?!?!
Die beiden seiten haben so gut wie gar nichts mit einander zu tun!!!!


----------



## Anrangar (21. Juli 2008)

der_Digitala_Autor schrieb:


> nochmal um es deutlich zu machen!!!!
> Der Webmaster von lotroszene.de und der Webmaster von mmoszene.de sind zwei unterschiedliche Personen!!!!
> 
> Ist das jetzt allen klar?!?!?!
> Die beiden seiten haben so gut wie gar nichts mit einander zu tun!!!!



einfach nur falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Augen auf... es ist doch mehr als ersichtlich das es sich bei den Seiten
um ein kleines Netzwerk handelt und dann schau dir das Impressum an


----------



## Valinar (21. Juli 2008)

Naja mit der Partnerschaft kannst du dir wohl nur selbst schaden.


----------



## Gocu (21. Juli 2008)

Cordesh schrieb:


> Du, mir isses eigentlich egal wie naiv du an die Sache heran gehst.
> Jeder verdirbt sich seinen Ruf wie er will.



da geb ich dir recht und ich denke lotroszene.de hat sich früher schon durch diese "Gold-Verkauf-Geschichten" verdorben. Mich würde auch nicht wundern das die Gold-Verkäufer auf den Servern was mit denen besprochen haben (oder ähnliches) Es gab ja mal eine Welle aber daran hatte zum Glück keiner Interesse


----------



## Dodacar (21. Juli 2008)

es gibt kein Netzwerk es war mal ein geplant aber das gibt es nicht!
die einzigen beiden Seiten die zusammen hängen sind lotroszene.de und aocszene.de.
Sonst hängt da keiner dran.
Auf mmoszene.de wurde nur verlinkt.
Sie arbeiten aber nicht zusammen.


----------



## Gocu (21. Juli 2008)

der_Digitala_Autor schrieb:


> Auf mmoszene.de wurde nur verlinkt.
> Sie arbeiten aber nicht zusammen.



und wieso steht dann "Partner" oben?

Deine Hauptseite ist richtig gut geworden aber lotroszene.de , ne also ich denk das ist ne schlechte Entscheidung...


----------



## White-Frost (21. Juli 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> und wieso steht dann "Partner" oben?
> 
> Deine Hauptseite ist richtig gut geworden aber lotroszene.de , ne also ich denk das ist ne schlechte Entscheidung...


reist euch die ärsche auf ich will blut sehen weiter fetzen weiter fetzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich blick nich so ganz durch hier ehrlich gesagt is des nich seine entscheidung was er macht wieso müssen hier eigentlich die ganzen leute so abfahren ich glaub ich hab irgendwo n paar wichtige posts verpasst die des rechtfertigen


----------



## Valinar (21. Juli 2008)

der_Digitala_Autor schrieb:


> es gibt kein Netzwerk es war mal ein geplant aber das gibt es nicht!
> die einzigen beiden Seiten die zusammen hängen sind lotroszene.de und aocszene.de.
> Sonst hängt da keiner dran.
> Auf mmoszene.de wurde nur verlinkt.
> Sie arbeiten aber nicht zusammen.



Versuchst du uns oder dich selbst davon zu überzeugen?


----------



## Anrangar (21. Juli 2008)

der_Digitala_Autor schrieb:


> es gibt kein Netzwerk es war mal ein geplant aber das gibt es nicht!
> die einzigen beiden Seiten die zusammen hängen sind lotroszene.de und aocszene.de.
> Sonst hängt da keiner dran.
> Auf mmoszene.de wurde nur verlinkt.
> Sie arbeiten aber nicht zusammen.



schau doch auf www.mmo szene.de oben rechts... "Netzwerk Seiten:" und überall sind die Seiten jeweils Partner-Seiten...
außerdem ist es so schwer das Impressum zu lesen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dodacar (21. Juli 2008)

was habt ihr den alle gegen die Seite??????????
Gut vielleicht arbeiten mmoszene.de und lotroszene.de zusammen.
mmoszene.de arbeiten mit RMT zusammen.
kann sein!!!
Abre nur weil mmoszene.de mit RMT zusammen arbeitet heißt das nicht das lotroszene.de mit RMT zusammen arbeitet.

Man könnte das auch so aufmalen:

lotroszene.de -partner mit-> mmoszene.de
mmoszene.de -partner mit-> RMT
RMT -partner mit lotroszene.de? NEIN!!!!!


----------



## Gocu (21. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ich blick nich so ganz durch hier ehrlich gesagt is des nich seine entscheidung was er macht wieso müssen hier eigentlich die ganzen leute so abfahren ich glaub ich hab irgendwo n paar wichtige posts verpasst die des rechtfertigen



ja hast du...

er will ja selber wissen was für das Hörspiel besser wäre und was man besser weg lassen soll und ich finde man sollte diese Partner-Seite besser weglassen


P.S. Erst lesen, dann denken und dann posten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (21. Juli 2008)

Eigendlich hät ich ja so viel zu sagen aber mich erinnert das langsam nur wieder an nen flame war alla wow community deswegen lass ich es einfach....leute könn echt übertreiben das unglaublich....


----------



## Gocu (21. Juli 2008)

der_Digitala_Autor schrieb:


> Man könnte das auch so aufmalen:
> 
> lotroszene.de -partner mit-> mmoszene.de
> mmoszene.de -partner mit-> RMT
> RMT -partner mit lotroszene.de? NEIN!!!!!



Du hast Recht, aber da die es früher gemacht haben und jetzt eine Partneseite haben die mit denen zusammen arbeitet könnte es (leider) wieder passieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dodacar (21. Juli 2008)

stimmt schon Emokeksii


Könnte passieren Gocu aber er hat mir versichert das es nicht wieder passieren wird.


----------



## Knurrbauch (21. Juli 2008)

der_Digitala_Autor, darf ich eine Frage stellen? Bist du "Dodacar" bei hdro-szene.de?


----------



## Dodacar (21. Juli 2008)

ja bin ich. schließlich spreche ich ihn auch im Hörspiel.


----------



## lotroszene_Gandalf (21. Juli 2008)

Reimt euch zusammen was ihr wollt, ist ja eh egal was ich sage. Mir ist das hier zu dumm und ich verschwende nicht mehr meine kostbare Zeit und energie um hier mein fansite-projekt zu verteidigen.

*Zum Abschluss ein paar handfeste Fakten von mir persönlich. Dreht sie, schmückt sie aus, macht was immer ihr wollt damit:*
- mmoszene.de gehört FF (seit ca. 1 Monat) --> DENIC Eintrag mal anschauen.
- aocszene.de und lotroszene.de gehören mir --> siehe Impressum
- lotroszene.de wurde früher von FF gesponsort. Diese Partnerschaft wurde im Mai beendet.
- FF ist kein Goldseller.
- lotroszene.de hat nie mit Goldsellern zusammengearbeitet. FF hat damals Werbung für ihren Player-2-Player Marktplatz auf lotroszene.de geschalten.
- ein netzwerk war geplant, da sich die umstände aber geändert haben ist man von diesem plan abgewichen. Die websites bleiben eigenständig.
- Cordesh hat selbst mal WoW-Gold gekauft. Stimmts Cordesh? (sorry, aber der musste sein)
- mmoszene.de, aocszene.de und lotroszene.de unterstützen sich einfach gegenseitig. (Bsp.: mmoszene.de hat die Mittel ein eigenes Team zur GC zu schicken. Davon profitiert auch lotroszene.de und aocszene.de)
- RMT ist nicht gleich Goldselling ist nicht gleich Powerlevelling
- FF war soweit das Goldselling und Powerlevelling komplett aus dem Angebot gestrichen wurden. Man hat das Angebot rein auf Dienstleistungen reduziert. (z.Bsp.: Raidplätze ersteigern oder versteigern)
- FF war offizieller Sponsor der Roleplay Convention (ach wie? ihr habt die RPC gar nicht boykottiert???? Ich wette sogar, buffed war auch dort!)
- Es gibt keinen RMT-Marktplatz mehr für MMORPGS von FF.

*Und weil ich grade in Rederlaune bin, hier noch ein paar insiderinfos von mir:*
- www.wow-faces.de wird von GOLDFARMERN gesponsert. und jetzt klickt auf dieser seite mal auf impressum und schaut wem die seite gehört...
  (und jetzt los ihr selbsternannten gutmenschen! auf zu lotro-welten.de, ab ins forum und anti-rmt bombe zünden! Wie? lotro-welten hat nix mit wow-faces zu tun? Och Mensch! Guck doch ins Impressum!
- gamona war gemeinsam mit FF und Funcom auf einem Stand auf der Roleplay Convention
- gamona hat in seinen Newslettern werbung für FF gemacht (völlig gratis natürlich! *rolleyes*)

wenn ihr wüsstet was wirklich so abgeht hinter den kulissen und wer wirklich RICHTIG absahnt und geld verdient mit goldseller-werbung und RMT, dann würde so manch einer von euch nicht mehr so gut schlafen nachts.
Aber ne, verschwendet lieber eure Energie und hackt schön und gezielt auf unserer kleinen lotro-fansite herum die versucht ihr RMT-Image abzulegen.

Gute Nacht, liebe, aufmerksame und verständnisvolle buffed-user! 
Vergebt mir, wenn ich euer Weltbild mit diesem Post ein bisschen zerrüttet habe.

mfg

Gandalf

Webmaster
www.lotroszene.de


----------



## Dodacar (21. Juli 2008)

recht hat er man findet an so gut wie jeder Ecke goldseller.


----------



## Anrangar (21. Juli 2008)

so viel Quatsch hab ich lange nicht mehr gelesen Herr gandalf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


schon lustig das sie unabhänig sein sollen und dennoch alle seiten auf dem server/vps von lotroszene laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und btw man kann sich RMT natürlich auch gut und schön reden, scheiße bleibt es trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ihr den weg ohne RMT gehen wollt, wie du es hier und überall so toll vorgibst, dann sollte man
sich das RMT nicht schön reden wie du es oben getan hast.


----------



## Emokeksii (21. Juli 2008)

Seit ihr jetzt fertig mit dem scheiß ? Wenn ihr über den RMT scheiß oder was das sein soll flamen wollt dann macht nen neuen thread auf am besten noch im WoW Forum oder im allgemeinen mmo forum über gold seller dann habt ihr noch mehr gleichgesinnte denen es nicht auf die nerven geht das gleiche geflame wie im wow thread zu haben....

Fakt ist das die 2 seiten die im moment aktuell sind völlig ohne gold seller werbung ist.

Genau so sind die Digital Hörspiele ohne goldwerbung und genau um die sachen geht es ....was mmo planet macht ist doch völlig egal.


Deswegen jetzt bitte nur noch sachen die sich Direkt auf das hörspiel und nicht um diese nervige gold seller scheiße bezieht....

Finds sowieso komisch das des alles erst immer klappt wenn man es einen admin meldet und er genau das dann wieder holen muss....


----------



## White-Frost (21. Juli 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Seit ihr jetzt fertig mit dem scheiß ? Wenn ihr über den RMT scheiß oder was das sein soll flamen wollt dann macht nen neuen thread auf am besten noch im WoW Forum oder im allgemeinen mmo forum über gold seller dann habt ihr noch mehr gleichgesinnte denen es nicht auf die nerven geht das gleiche geflame wie im wow thread zu haben....
> 
> Fakt ist das die 2 seiten die im moment aktuell sind völlig ohne gold seller werbung ist.
> 
> ...


das hat erstens damit was zu tun das du nur ein normaler member bist und zweitens minder jährig und drittens nur ein mädel (bei der buffed community sprich ein minderjähriges anschauungsobjekt) deswegen können dsa nur die admins^^

aber jetz mal zurück zum hörspiel im vergleich zum 1. teil gefällt mir persönlich der 2. schon mal besser die nächsten tage dann noch den 3. anhören


----------



## Gocu (21. Juli 2008)

der_Digitala_Autor schrieb:


> Könnte passieren Gocu aber er hat mir versichert das es nicht wieder passieren wird.



hoff ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dodacar (21. Juli 2008)

okay kommen wir wirklich wieder zurück zum eigentlichem Thema.

Unser Hörspiel.

Danke Emokeksii das du der Sache einen gewissen Schlussstrich gezogen hast.


Was soll den die anspielung:





> das hat erstens damit was zu tun das du nur ein normaler member bist und zweitens minder jährig und drittens nur ein mädel (bei der buffed community sprich ein minderjähriges anschauungsobjekt) deswegen können dsa nur die admins^^



nur weil sie ein Mädchen ist....
Mädchen sind heutzutage nicht mehr so wie früher, wo sie nur mit Puppen und so nem Kramm gespielt haben.


----------



## Gocu (21. Juli 2008)

der_Digitala_Autor schrieb:


> Was soll den die anspielung:
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



ja ist mir auch aufgefallen, mir kommt das schon etwas Frauenfeindlich vor...


----------



## Valinar (21. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> das hat erstens damit was zu tun das du nur ein normaler member bist und zweitens minder jährig und drittens nur ein mädel (bei der buffed community sprich ein minderjähriges anschauungsobjekt) deswegen können dsa nur die admins^^


So ein dummer satz......


----------



## White-Frost (21. Juli 2008)

Valinar schrieb:


> So ein dummer satz......


er mag vielleicht dumm sein aber schau doch ins forum es ist doch genauso...

und noch ne frage gibt es eine bestimmte anzahl an teilen die du / ihr machen wollt oder macht ihr wies läuft einfach weiter?


----------



## Dodacar (21. Juli 2008)

okay.

also postet weiterhin hier rein wenn es was übers hörspiel zu sagen gibt.

fändet ihr es eigentlich besser wenn unser Hörspiel in RP-Sprache halten?
Also das dropen und sowas weg lassen?


----------



## Herteitr (21. Juli 2008)

Ich les das hier schon paar Tage und finds echt interessant in was man sich alles reinsteigern kann - wann kommt n folge 4? bin gespannt ob die wirklich ne story hat^^



> fändet ihr es eigentlich besser wenn unser Hörspiel in RP-Sprache halten?
> Also das dropen und sowas weg lassen?



kommt wohl ganz drauf an wie ihr euch das vorstellt findest du nich? es kann ja aus sicht der Spieler sein (die sich auch vllt privat kennen lernen) oder rein aus sieht der charaktere^^


----------



## White-Frost (21. Juli 2008)

der_Digitala_Autor schrieb:


> okay.
> 
> also postet weiterhin hier rein wenn es was übers hörspiel zu sagen gibt.
> 
> ...


ich glaub richtig hardcore rp wär nich so toll aber einfach die "fachbegriffe" wie droppen rauslassen wär vielleicht nich schlecht


----------



## Dodacar (21. Juli 2008)

okay wir tun unser bestes.

Folge 4 sind wir noch am bearbeiten, da wir nun anfangen wollen länger Folgen zu machen.
Denn in ca. 10 min. erzählt man weniger als in 20 min. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ihr könnt ja jetzt noch mal bei lotroszene.de vorbei schauen und dort in den DIGITALA-Bereich.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Gocu (21. Juli 2008)

der_Digitala_Autor schrieb:


> fändet ihr es eigentlich besser wenn unser Hörspiel in RP-Sprache halten?
> Also das dropen und sowas weg lassen?



hmm naja wenn ich ehrlich bin, müsst Ihr das selbst entscheiden und am besten wäre es gewesen wenn Ihr es von Anfang an ausgemacht hättet, denn jetzt gibt es ja schon 3 Folgen


----------



## Herteitr (21. Juli 2008)

Naja, die 3 Folgen waren ja scheinbar nur zum warmwerden mit der Materie^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (21. Juli 2008)

Find aber die art wie es ist eigendlich ok und sollte nicht verändert werden...wer ja komisch wenn man die ersten 3 anhört ..und die nächsten von der art dann total verschoben sind...ne passt schon so einfach bisle mehr witz und interesante story betonen mehr und dann klappt das alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wird schon


----------



## Gocu (21. Juli 2008)

Herteitr schrieb:


> Naja, die 3 Folgen waren ja scheinbar nur zum warmwerden mit der Materie^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aber ich denke man sollte sowas von anfang an planen, z.B. die Charaktere sind sehr wichtig und sollten, meiner Meinung, nach vor dem Hörspiel komplett fertig sein, die Geschichte muss aber natürlich nicht sofort verraten werden (da gibt es ja noch oft Geheimnisse). Die Geschichte kann offen bleiben und mit der zeit geplant werden, solange man auch nicht weiß wie viele Folgen man machen will. Wenn man z.B. nur 10 Folgen machen will sollte die Geschichte schon fertig geschrieben sein. Die 1. Möglichkeit ist zwar beliebter, aber da besteht immer ein Risiko das man irgendwann keine Lust mehr hat und das hörspiel einfach zwischendurch abgebrochen wird, was auch sehr schade ist, wie ich finde


----------



## Herteitr (21. Juli 2008)

Du hast ja sicher recht Gocu weil nur mit umfangreicher Planung ein Charakter, oder eine welt wirklich "rund" wirken kann, aber ich glaube grade bei einem erstlingswerk unterschätzt man den Aufwand den so ein Hörspiel machen kann sicher. Und das hier bei "Digitala" nicht sehr viel vor geplant wurde wird schon dabei klar, das die ersten 3 Episoden nicht zusammenhängend sind bis auf die Tode der Charaktere vllt.


----------



## Dodacar (21. Juli 2008)

so ungefähr.

Die ersten drei Folgen waren die Einleitung wie ihr auf lotroszene.de sehen könnt.


----------



## Herteitr (21. Juli 2008)

bekommst du eigentlich geld fürs Posten der Links? xD is nich böse gemeint^^

bin ja mal gespannt was ihr da für ne Story macht^^



> Während das Projekt teilweise in anderen Foren als billiges "Allimania" Projekt verrissen wird, sehen wir als Fansitebetreiber zu aller erst einmal die immense Arbeit die dahintersteckt, die Leidenschaft und vor allem der Wille der Macher, die Qualität des Hörspiels mit jeder neuen Folge zu steigern.



Bezieht sich das hier aufs Buffed Forum? xD

Und wieso sind die Berufe in den Steckbriefen "noch geheim" wenn die doch in der dritten Folge alle sagen welche Berufe sie haben!?

Fragen über Fragen xD


----------



## Gocu (21. Juli 2008)

Herteitr schrieb:


> Bezieht sich das hier aufs Buffed Forum? xD
> 
> Und wieso sind die Berufe in den Steckbriefen "noch geheim" wenn die doch in der dritten Folge alle sagen welche Berufe sie haben!?
> 
> Fragen über Fragen xD



ja es bezieht sich aufs Buffed Forum da "Gandalf" wohl sein Forum "beliebter" machen will, denn die wirkliche Kritik die hier gemacht wird, lässt er einfach aus und sagt es wid hier nur geflamed, aber naja wie er meint...


----------



## Herteitr (22. Juli 2008)

böses nur flamendes buffed forum! 

*sry wegen spam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------



## Gocu (22. Juli 2008)

Herteitr schrieb:


> böses nur flamendes buffed forum!
> 
> *sry wegen spam
> 
> ...



naja würde ich sowas schreiben würde ich auch die echte Quelle angeben, aber dann kann er wohl nicht schreiben das hier nur geflamed wird, bringt ja "Bonus-Punkte"

Die (Buffed) sind das "böse" Forum und wir (lotroszene) das "gute" Forum, denn wir flamen nicht wir sind die "Guten"


----------



## Herteitr (22. Juli 2008)

aber ohne flames wäre es manchmal doch fast zu langweilig :>

man kann ja nich zu allem ja und amen sagen - vorallem beim Thema Digitala - finde ich zumindest - wurde auch ne Menge sinnvolle Kritik gemacht


----------



## Dodacar (22. Juli 2008)

kann sein das es sich aufs buffed-Forum bezieht.

Zum Zeitpunkt wo ich die Steckbriefe gemacht habe, waren die Berufe auch noch geheim.
Der Fehler liegt auf meiner Seite.
Ich habe ihm die Steckbriefe so geschickt und gesagt er solle sie so einfügen.


----------



## Dodacar (22. Juli 2008)

bitte hört doch auf, auf dem Webmastr von lotroszene.de rumzu hacken.
Wäre mir persönlich sehr wichtig.
Außerdem glaube ich nicht das er nur buffed.de meint. Da ich DIGITALA auch in genug anderen Foren erwähnt habe.

Sorry wegen doppel Post.


----------



## Herteitr (22. Juli 2008)

Danke für deine Antworten, wollte auch nicht auf dem Admin dieser Website "rumhacken" diese Textpassage war mir nur ins Auge gefallen, ich wünsche euch mal frohes schaffen, bin mal gespannt was ihr aus der nächsten Folge macht und widme mich wieder meinem Unizeugs


----------



## Dodacar (22. Juli 2008)

danke fürs zuhören. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


auch beim Hörspiel.


----------



## Emokeksii (22. Juli 2008)

Fakt ist im moment das viele leute hier wohl angepisst sind....ich hab das neutrall betrachtet und fand es im grunde nur flame aller wow forum....einfach nur niedermachen und drauf...auf aussagen gar nicht eingehen einfach irgendwas hinstellen und so ist das....

Sorry aber so karm es einfach von neutraller position rüber... Deswegen hab ich auch versuch das einfach zu beenden....so geflame hatte ich jetzt lang genug in wow und wenn ich es jetzt allgemein in jeden teil der buffed Community hab....dann ist das eigendlich doch nur nen eindeutiger beweiß das die buffed Community viel am flamen ist...

Deswegen einfach wenigstens den hdro teil von flames bewahren...


----------



## Dodacar (22. Juli 2008)

gute einstellung.


----------



## Herteitr (22. Juli 2008)

Das Problem in diesem Thread war vielleicht weniger die "Flamesucht" als doch eher das ewige Abscheifen und ausfechten von Diskussionen die eigentlich mit dem Thema "Digitala - Das Hörspiel" nicht viel gemein haben.

Aber interessant wie sehr doch ein "einfaches" Hörspiel polarisieren kann^^

Ansonsten empfinde ich das Niveau hier im "HdrO-Bereich" doch wirklich durchaus höher als im WoW-Bereich wo jeden Tag neues Themen erscheinen wie man am besten seine Gruppe wipen kann...


----------



## Dodacar (22. Juli 2008)

also das mit dem WoW-Bereich kann ich nicht bestätigen, aber ich kann es mir sehr gut vorstellen.
Wenn wir aber hier jetzt anfangen über das Thema WoW und Lotro zu sprechen, dann würden wir wirklich vom Theama abschweifen.


----------



## Gocu (22. Juli 2008)

der_Digitala_Autor schrieb:


> kann sein das es sich aufs buffed-Forum bezieht.
> 
> Zum Zeitpunkt wo ich die Steckbriefe gemacht habe, waren die Berufe auch noch geheim.
> Der Fehler liegt auf meiner Seite.
> Ich habe ihm die Steckbriefe so geschickt und gesagt er solle sie so einfügen.



zu den Steckbriefen hätte ich einen verbesserungs-Vorschlag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Wohnort: bei den Eltern; Ausnahme: irgentwo unterwegs



und das steht bei jedem Charakter, ich finde es irgendwie "öde" am besten wäre es z.B. Breeland oder so zu schreiben, damit man wenigstens etwas weiß und es sich auch mal unterscheidet


----------



## Dodacar (22. Juli 2008)

okay.
Dann schreib ich da mal die elterlichen Wohnorte hin.


----------



## Browncoat (22. Juli 2008)

Macht nur weiter die ersten teile sind nicht perfekt aber man wird immer etwas besser wenn man sich damit weiter beschäftigt.
Hab euch ja auch schon etwas verbessert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lotroszene_Gandalf (22. Juli 2008)

So dann möchte ich mich auch mal zum eigentlichen Thema äussern - zum Hörspiel:

Ich finde, dass man sich zu allererst einmal bewusst machen muss, dass die Macher des Hörspiels alle noch "recht" jung sind. Wie ich in dem Alter war, hatte ich andere Dinge im Kopf...
Das alleine finde ich schon eine tolle sache und hoffe das dieses Hörspiel noch lange weiter lebt und nicht ein jähes Ende findet wie das gamona-hörspiel "Hin und nie mehr zurück", das es ja nur auf 2 Folgen gebracht hat. (falls ich da richtig informiert bin)

Natürlich fehlt an vielen sTellen noch der feinschliff und ich bin auch der Meinung, dass gut ausformulierte charakterprofile welche die Charaktere gut Beschreiben (mit Ecken und Kanten) und sympathisch machen, schon die halbe Miete sind. Darauf kann man gut aufbauen und die Story weiterentwickeln.

mfg
Gandalf


----------



## Knurrbauch (22. Juli 2008)

Von HunmZ erscheint demnächst die sechste (6) Folge, auf die ich mich auch sehr freue. Nicht, weil es semiprofessionelle Sprecher sind, die daran arbeiten, sondern weil sich der Humor recht gut in das Setting einfügen lässt und die Charaktere wirklich interessant sind. Man hat noch immer nicht ganz durchschaut, wer da mit wem einen Klüngel hat und warum manche Dinge so sind, wie sie sind. Und gerade diese Faktoren sind da A und O eines guten Hörspiels - davon sehe ich bei Digitala leider nichts. Es fühlt sich ein bisschen an, wie fünf Baustellen gleichzeitig aufzureißen und nur an einer zu arbeiten. Sicherlich mag das Alter der Macher darauf auswirken, aber es ist weiterhin eben auch so, dass alles wie improvisiert wirkt. "Hey, das ist doch eigentlich ganz cool, passt jetzt zwar nicht, aber das könnten wir doch schnell einbauen." oder irgendwie so. Und mein letzter Kritikpunkt: es fügt sich einfach nicht ins Setting ein. Wirklich nicht. Auch hier wäre vorher zu überlegen gewesen: was wollen wir machen - wollen wir die Geschichte der Spielercharaktere erzählen oder das, was wir so vor dem Monitor mit unseren Avataren machen? Das fehlt mir, darum finde ich es nicht gut und darum meine Kritik. So. 


P.S.: Der Pistolenschuss... geht GARNICHT!



Zu dem "Beef" den man hier der buffed.de Community in die Schuhe schieben will _muss_ ich noch fix etwas Senf auf die Wurst schmieren: Werbung für RMT ist einfach beschissen. Punkt. Beteuerungen einer Katharsis und Unkenrufe oder Beschuldigungen gegenüber anderer nur um von der eigenen Vergangenheit abzulenken tragen rein garnichts zu einer Verbesserung bei, im Gegenteil. Hat man ja gesehen. Wenn also soviel daran gelegen ist, sich seines Rufes zu entledigen, ist hier genau in die falsche Richtung hingearbeitet worden. Das ist insofern sehr ärgerlich, da die HdRO-Community eigentlich bisher immer geschlossen gegenüber RMT gestanden hat und auf einmal genau dieser Zusammenhalt als Loyalität gegenüber verschiedener Fansites missbraucht wird. Fakt ist: wenn hier nicht die Reißleine gezogen wird, beschädigt dieses Verhalten womöglich das Image der deutschsprachigen Spielerschaft von HdRO und kann zu unnötigen Spannungen im Spiel führen. Wollt ihr das? 
Also, liebe Webmaster, Admins und sonstige Repräsentanten: schiebt euch nicht den schwarzen Peter zu, nur um besser dazustehen. Lasst Worten Taten folgen, nur das ist, was zählt.


----------



## Dodacar (22. Juli 2008)

also zu unserem Team muss ich sagen das wir auch noch Amateure sind nicht so wie die Macher von "Hin und nie mehr zurück". Ich denke nämlich das die schon mehr erfahrung mit so was haben.


----------



## Knurrbauch (22. Juli 2008)

Äh, ja. Ist ja genau das, was ich gesagt habe...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dodacar (22. Juli 2008)

Momentan suchen wir nach Problemen im Spiel oder Sachen die euch im Spiel jedes mal übern Weg laufen und euch nerven.
Das man das vielleicht ins Hörspiel einbauen könnte.
Wenn ihr was habt dann schreibt es.


----------



## Emokeksii (22. Juli 2008)

Da knurrbrauch jetzt auch noch seinen für mich uninteresanten flame dagelassen hat ist die sache ja jetzt erlädigt...wie gesagt...wenn du drüber flamen willst dann mach im allgemeinen mmo forum einen über goldseller auf und flame da weiter es nervt langsam nur...im grunde sieht das doch eh jeder enstirnig wie er will....das sag ich so punkt so ist es auch....

Also mach es einfach in nen anderen thread und lass doch die leute die hier übers hörspiel reden wollen auch übers horspiel reden....

Wenn du umbedingt wegen deiner streitsüchtigkeit flamen willst dann schreib an die personen wo du meinst den müsstest du es sagen eine pm....

Man kann einfach mal ein bischen rücksicht auf die wünsche und die gemeinschaft nehmen....


----------



## Dodacar (22. Juli 2008)

Außerdem was stört dich an dem Schuß???
Schlag mir nen besseren Übergang vor, vielleicht ändere ichs dann


----------



## Knurrbauch (22. Juli 2008)

Was mich an dem Schuß stört? Mhh, lass mich mal überlegen. Ach ja, richtig. Durch Mittelerde reiten die Cowboys und bauen eine Eisenbahn! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (22. Juli 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Da knurrbrauch jetzt auch noch seinen für mich uninteresanten flame dagelassen hat ist die sache ja jetzt erlädigt...wie gesagt...wenn du drüber flamen willst dann mach im allgemeinen mmo forum einen über goldseller auf und flame da weiter es nervt langsam nur...im grunde sieht das doch eh jeder enstirnig wie er will....das sag ich so punkt so ist es auch....
> 
> Also mach es einfach in nen anderen thread und lass doch die leute die hier übers hörspiel reden wollen auch übers horspiel reden....
> 
> Wenn du umbedingt wegen deiner streitsüchtigkeit flamen willst dann schreib an die personen wo du meinst den müsstest du es sagen eine pm....



Der unterschied zwischen einem Flame und einem Streit ist übrigens für mich, dass A schimpft und be-schimpft, während B Argumente hat und eine Meinung vorbringt. Bei Cordesh vs. Gandalf trifft A zu, aber Knurri hat da durchaus gestritten, nicht geflamed.

Hinzu kommt, dass er vorher was zum Thema gesagt hat.

Wollte auch nur verhindern, dass ordentliches streiten hier zum Flame herrabgewürdigt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knurrbauch (22. Juli 2008)

Außerdem mag nicht jede( r ) Senf, hab ich mir sagen lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dodacar (22. Juli 2008)

okay das mit dem cowboys ist ein arrgument, aber soll ich dann nehmen?
einen nazgul schrei?


----------



## Knurrbauch (22. Juli 2008)

Die Frage ist: _musst_ du überhaupt irgendwas nehmen? Der Anfang ist so schon viel zu lang...


----------



## White-Frost (22. Juli 2008)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Außerdem mag nicht jede( r ) Senf, hab ich mir sagen lassen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Also ich mein es gibt soviel senf da is für jeden was dabei die welt ist doch ein kunterbunter plante in dem senf in jeder geschmacksart aus allen fabriken fliest

Und in der anderen sache geb ich aber recht der anfang is schon ordentlich nun ja zeit besetztend muss man ja nix ändern oder


----------



## Dodacar (22. Juli 2008)

also sollte ich diese Vorspiele von anderen Serien, Filmen und Spielen weg lassen?????
Fänd ich aber doof.

Sag mir mal eine Zeitangabe wie lang der Anfang sein sollte.
Aber nur ab einer Zeit von min. 30 sec.

Wäre es denn okay wenn der Anfang 1:20 min. lang ist
Also ausgeschrieben 1 min. und 20 sec.


----------



## Knurrbauch (22. Juli 2008)

Also im Moment nimmt das 1/4 (ein Viertel also ausgeschrieben) eurer Gesamtspielzeit ein - das ist bei so kurzen Folgen einfach viel zu viel. Und es gibt genug GEMA-freie Musik, die du sicherlich benutzen kannst, anstatt woanders zu "klauen". Aber das ist dein Ding, das musst im Endeffekt du wissen.


----------



## Dodacar (22. Juli 2008)

Wie wäre es den mit diesem Intro?

Hier der Link zum Intro


----------



## Emokeksii (22. Juli 2008)

Mir gefällts^^


----------



## White-Frost (22. Juli 2008)

der_Digitala_Autor schrieb:


> Wie wäre es den mit diesem Intro?
> 
> Hier der Link zum Intro


Hmm ja wieso nich (meins is des "rumswitchen" am anfang nich aber gibt sicher genug dens gefällt^^) aber sonst passt des recht schön ja also meiner meinung nach^^


----------



## Dodacar (22. Juli 2008)

super freut mich.
jetzt wart ich nur noch auf die Antwort von Knurrbauch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem wollen wir jetzt anfangen längere Folgen zu schreiben als welche die in ca. 10 min. rum sind.


----------



## White-Frost (22. Juli 2008)

der_Digitala_Autor schrieb:


> super freut mich.
> jetzt wart ich nur noch auf die Antwort von Knurrbauch.
> 
> 
> ...


hmm da musste aber aufpassen zu lang sollten se dann auch nich werden ich hab mir die zwischendurch mal angehört wen ich irgendwo grad n wenig zeit offen hatte^^


----------



## Dodacar (22. Juli 2008)

also wenn ich mich da, von der Zeit her, an "Die drei ???" anlehne, sollte es doch stimmen oder?
Die haben nähmlich immer eine Zeit von 30 min.


----------



## Gocu (22. Juli 2008)

der_Digitala_Autor schrieb:


> also wenn ich mich da, von der Zeit her, an "Die drei ???" anlehne, sollte es doch stimmen oder?
> Die haben nähmlich immer eine Zeit von 30 min.



ich glaub von 3-5 Minuten das Hörspiel sofort auf 30 zu verlängern wird schwierig, außerde müsst Ihr auch bei dem Intro aufpassen, dass es niht zu lang wird, denn jetzt eght es ja schon 1 Minute (oder ging in den Folgen, weiß ich nicht genau) und meiner Meinung nach ist das zu lang


----------



## Dodacar (22. Juli 2008)

nein davor ging es fast schon 2 min. und ich denke 1 min. für ein Intro ist okay, wenn die Folgen min. 15 oder 20 min. lang sind.


----------



## White-Frost (22. Juli 2008)

Also von der länge her fänd icha uch 15 min eigentlich recht passend viel länger ich weis ja nich sollte sich schwierig gestallten ne viel größere erweiterung der zeit und wie gesagt irgendwan is es für mich nich mehr nur so zwischendurch mal schnell^^


----------



## Dodacar (22. Juli 2008)

ja mal schauen auf was für eine länge wir bei Folge 4 kommen.


----------



## Gocu (22. Juli 2008)

der_Digitala_Autor schrieb:


> nein davor ging es fast schon 2 min. und ich denke 1 min. für ein Intro ist okay, wenn die Folgen min. 15 oder 20 min. lang sind.



ja aber bis jetzt ging das nur 3-5min  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dodacar (22. Juli 2008)

nein die Folgen gingen ca. 7-9 min.


----------



## Emokeksii (22. Juli 2008)

Also die buffed casts gehen länger als nur 20 minuten und ich hör sie droztdem an *g*

Und allymania ging auch glaub knackige 20 bis 30 minuten.

Denk 20 minuten sollten schon passen


----------



## Dodacar (22. Juli 2008)

die letzten Folgen von Allimania gingen 1h.


----------



## Emokeksii (22. Juli 2008)

echt sogar ne ganze stunde? ...dann seh ich keine ngrund warum man die folgen nicht auf 20 oder 30 minuten verlängern sollte.


----------



## Dodacar (22. Juli 2008)

ich auch nicht wo doch ein normales Hörspiel sowiso 30 min. geht.


----------



## Gocu (22. Juli 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Also die buffed casts gehen länger als nur 20 minuten und ich hör sie droztdem an *g*
> 
> Und allymania ging auch glaub knackige 20 bis 30 minuten.
> 
> Denk 20 minuten sollten schon passen



ja aber die wurden auch langsam immer länger wie in jedem Hörspiel und bei dem hier würde ich das wenn auch so machen das finde ich irgendwie "seltsam" wenn da so 8-10 Minuten und dann sofort 30

P.S. Ja ich weiß auch das Allimania bis zu einer Stunde geht kenne die Folgen, aber dafür brauch man auch eine gute Story


----------



## Dodacar (22. Juli 2008)

wir sind an einer am arbeiten.

Wäre denn für die vierte Folge 15. min gut?


----------



## Gocu (22. Juli 2008)

der_Digitala_Autor schrieb:


> wir sind an einer am arbeiten.
> 
> Wäre denn für die vierte Folge 15. min gut?



ja wäre nicht schlecht, also die Zeit immer ein kleines bisschen anheben bis du damit zufrieden bist


----------



## Dodacar (23. Juli 2008)

okay.
weiß eigentlich einer ob die Arbeit an Allimania eingestellt wurde?


----------



## Gocu (23. Juli 2008)

der_Digitala_Autor schrieb:


> okay.
> weiß eigentlich einer ob die Arbeit an Allimania eingestellt wurde?



es soll noch weitergehen aber wie es aussieht bekommt Stevinho die Sprecher selten zusammen und deswegen dauert es, er will aber auch nach Folge 21 neue Sprecher holen


----------



## Dodacar (23. Juli 2008)

na ob die nächsten drei Folgen noch bis 2010 fertig hat???


----------



## Gocu (23. Juli 2008)

der_Digitala_Autor schrieb:


> na ob die nächsten drei Folgen noch bis 2010 fertig hat???



ja bestimmt, soo lange dauern die nie auch wenn die mal paar Monate dauern können. Außer das Projekt wird abgebrochen und genau deswegen finde ich Hörspiele gut die auch z.B. 10 Folgen haben und dann Schluss ist, obwohl die Weise die Allimania benutzt und auch Digitala (wie es aussieht) auch sehr gut ist, wenn man dran bleibt


----------



## Dodacar (23. Juli 2008)

ich weiß, dass das Lob nur ganz klein an mich geht, da ich ja abgeschaut habe, aber ich sage trotzdem danke.
Also Danke!


----------



## Gocu (23. Juli 2008)

der_Digitala_Autor schrieb:


> ich weiß, dass das Lob nur ganz klein an mich geht, da ich ja abgeschaut habe, aber ich sage trotzdem danke.
> Also Danke!



wieso abgeschaut? Allimania hat das nicht erfunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dodacar (23. Juli 2008)

achso und wer dann?
naja ist ja im endeffekt egal.
Ich hoffe nur das unser Hörspiel noch lange bestehen bleibt.


----------



## Gocu (23. Juli 2008)

der_Digitala_Autor schrieb:


> achso und wer dann?
> naja ist ja im endeffekt egal.
> Ich hoffe nur das unser Hörspiel noch lange bestehen bleibt.



1. Keine anung kam wohl irgendwann aber selbst die Hörspiele müssen wohl irgendwann ein Ende haben, nur nicht in absebarer Zeit wie bei Allimania, das Hörspiel "Der Boon" ist z.B. so eins das nur 10 hat (da ist auch eine Sprecherin aus H.u.n.m.z dabei, also merkt man schon das dort Profis dabei sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Und so hat man auch danach keinen Stress mehr

2. Ich denke schon wenn Ihr nicht den Spaß daran verliert, denn es ist schade wenn ein Hörsiel einfach abgeschlossen wird, bevor es ein Ende hat


P.S. Ich denke bis jetzt auch das es bei Euch mehr wie bei Allimania wird (Und nicht wegen der Story in "Der Boon" und "Allimania")


----------



## Dodacar (23. Juli 2008)

vielen Dank.
Schön das du positive Gedanken zu unserem Hörspiel hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



übrigens die Seiten:
lotro-szene.de; hdro-szene.de und hdroszene.de sind jetzt geschlossen worden!!!!


----------



## Gocu (23. Juli 2008)

der_Digitala_Autor schrieb:


> vielen Dank.
> Schön das du positive Gedanken zu unserem Hörspiel hast.
> 
> 
> ...



will mal sehen was dabei so entsteht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wieso sind die eigentlich geschlossen? dachte du bist nicht der richtige Admin oder hat der die geschlossen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dodacar (23. Juli 2008)

tja.
das sich keiner mehr drum gekümmert hat und ich ein paar wenige Rechte hatte, die aber gereicht haben, habe ich kurzer Hand, da sich der Admin nicht meldete und sonst auch nur wenig geschehen ist, die Seite geschlossen.
Oder besser gelöscht.

Ist doch net schlimm drum.
War eh ne scheiß seite.


----------



## Vetaro (23. Juli 2008)

Weisst du, das ist die Stelle, an der ich gerne reagieren wie cordesh. Ich möchte worte erwähnen wie "machtmissbrauch", "blöder vollidi" und "das geht doch nich".

Es mögen die seiten der Bösen gewesen sein, aber es gibt ein Verhalten, das einfach irgendwie nicht ok ist. Wenn etwas nicht in ordnung ist, dann subtrahiert man es nicht einfach von der gesamten Menge. Das macht man einfach nicht. Vorallem aber gehts mir um den "machtmissbrauch".


----------



## XLarge TeaM (23. Juli 2008)

der_Digitala_Autor schrieb:


> Ist doch net schlimm drum.
> War eh ne scheiß seite.



lol? Deine Seite haben wir ja alle gesehen hier.


----------



## Knurrbauch (23. Juli 2008)

der_Digitala_Autor schrieb:


> Ist doch net schlimm drum.
> War eh ne scheiß seite.



*räusper* Dafür hast du dich seinerzeit aber ganz schön ins Zeug gelegt, sie zu verteidigen als du dein Projekt das erste Mal vorgestellt hast...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Respekt, die Aktion jetzt war echt fett. Ich meine, okay, ist ja "nur Interwebs", aber das ist trotzdem kein rechtsfreier Raum, gelle? Habe jetzt auf Anhieb nichts entsprechendes gefunden (vielleicht waren meine Suchparameter auch Käse, who knows), aber du kannst dich damit in Bredoullie bringen...


----------



## Dodacar (23. Juli 2008)

stört es den irgentjemanden??
Wahrscheinlich nicht da der Admin sich für das Projekt und die Seite nicht mehr interessiert hat.
Und da er seit fast einem Jahr nichts mehr auf der Seite und für die Seite gemacht hat, habe ich das gemacht.


----------



## lotroszene_Gandalf (23. Juli 2008)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Und Respekt, die Aktion jetzt war echt fett. Ich meine, okay, ist ja "nur Interwebs", aber das ist trotzdem kein rechtsfreier Raum, gelle? Habe jetzt auf Anhieb nichts entsprechendes gefunden (vielleicht waren meine Suchparameter auch Käse, who knows), aber du kannst dich damit in Bredoullie bringen...



Da gebe ich Knurrbauch recht. Das ist nicht die feine aRt und kann ganz schnell ins Auge gehen und du kannst da echt Probleme bekommen. Abgesehen mal davon das man so etwas nicht tut.
Immerhin hatte die Seite ein gutes Google-Ranking bei den Suchworten "Herr der Ringe Online" und hatte trotzdem sicherlich einige Besucher täglich.
Ich kenn den admin (Garzia) zwar nicht, weiß nur dass der viele Baustellen zur gleichen Zeit hat.
Nur weil der Admin ne Zeit lang nicht meldet darfst du das nicht eigenhändig machen! 
Es könnte ja theoretisch sonst was für Gründe geben warum er sich länger nicht meldet, oder melden kann: Unfall, liegt im Krankenhaus, etc...

Wenn noch möglich, würde ich das so schnell wie möglich rückgängig machen.

Mir wird die Seite zwar auch nicht fehlen, aber sowas gehört sich nunmal nicht.

mfg
Gandalf


----------



## Kolamar (23. Juli 2008)

ziemlicher müll warum nehmt ihr nicht gleich allimania


----------



## Aurengur (23. Juli 2008)

Richtig, denn soweit ich weis ist das schlißen einer Seite genau 2 Personen Vorbehalten. Einerseits dem Provider der Domain, bzw. der Eigentümer, oder der eingetragene AdminC. Du darfst keine Content löschen wenn du nicht eine der beiden Personen bist, denn dadurch entsteht, glaube ich, ein Rechtsbruch gegenüber der Verbreitung von geistigem Eigentum, welches du nicht kopieren oder manipulieren darfst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zum Thema Shize-Seite...
Zeig erst mal, dass du es besser machen kannst, dann reden wir da weiter^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XLarge TeaM (23. Juli 2008)

Aurengur schrieb:


> Zeig erst mal, dass du es besser machen kannst, dann reden wir da weiter^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hat er ja gezeigt, das Ergebnis war ähhh ... bescheiden. Gibts auch noch nen Thread zu.


----------



## Vetaro (23. Juli 2008)

XLarge schrieb:


> Hat er ja gezeigt, das Ergebnis war ähhh ... bescheiden. Gibts auch noch nen Thread zu.



Es ging um dich. Nicht ihn.


----------



## Dodacar (23. Juli 2008)

vielleicht kann ich es euch ja so recht machen:
Ich habe nur die oberfläsche gelöscht nicht die Seite an sich.
Mitglieder habe ich auch keine gelöscht.


----------



## Emokeksii (23. Juli 2008)

Gut...dann habt ihr euch ja alle darüber jetzt auch aufgeregt und alles lebt größtenteils noch....jetzt pleas wieder back to Topic....

und Kolamar...da ich ja jetzt auch mal flamen will weil ich durch den rest grad ziehmlich in fahrt bin...

Fals es in dein kleines wow Fanboy hirn noch nicht rein gegangen ist...wir befinden uns hier im hdro teil.....also gehts um hdro....also gehts um ein hdro Hörspiel....

Da 1. Allimania jeder kennt und 2 es kein bischen diesmal um wow geht könn so leute wie du sich gleich wieder in ihren keller verziehen sich an den pc festketten das ihn blos keiner klaut und die klappe halten....

Man merkt schon allein das du den rest des threads nicht gelesen hast ich frag mich überhaupt was du mit so einen kommentar bewirken willst.

Das Allimania qualitativ besser ist haben wir allgemein mitgekriegt den grund warum das so ist werd ich dir aber jetzt bestimmt nicht erzählen wenn du schlau genug bist und nicht für einen satz 10 stunden zum lesen brauchst (was ich ja bei so nen kommentar bezweifle) würd ich dir raten den ganzen thread durchzulesen und wenn du dann noch irgendwas sinvolles zu melden hast dann kannst du das gern tun ansonsten bleib wie gesagt in deinen keller und kette dich an deinen pc und trenn am besten die dsl leitung....


----------



## Dodacar (23. Juli 2008)

Also ich habe dem Admin von lotro-szene.de/hdro-szene.de/hdroszene.de meine Entschuldigung per E-Mail geschrieben und ihm auch gesagt das er so noch eine besser Chance hat der Seite einen neuen Style zu geben.
Ich hoffe das ist so okay.


irgentwie hat Emokeksii mit ihren Kommentaren so gut wie immer recht.
Also back to Topic.


----------



## XLarge TeaM (23. Juli 2008)

Aurengur schrieb:


> Und zum Thema Shize-Seite...
> Zeig erst mal, dass du es besser machen kannst, dann reden wir da weiter^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






XLarge schrieb:


> Hat er ja gezeigt, das Ergebnis war ähhh ... bescheiden. Gibts auch noch nen Thread zu.






Vetaro schrieb:


> Es ging um dich. Nicht ihn.



Achso, danke für die Aufklärung Vetaro.
@ Aurengur: gern:klick ruhig mal an.


----------



## Dodacar (24. Juli 2008)

also so wirklich zurück beim Thema ist XLarge TeaM nicht angekommen.


----------



## Knurrbauch (24. Juli 2008)

*kicher* So richtig ans "Thema" hält sich hier niemand, ist dir das noch nicht aufgefallen? [insert lolrus pic here]


----------



## Emokeksii (24. Juli 2008)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> *kicher* So richtig ans "Thema" hält sich hier niemand, ist dir das noch nicht aufgefallen? [insert lolrus pic here]



Jop hast ja grad mit dem kommentar bewiesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dodacar (24. Juli 2008)

fänd ich aber besser!!!


----------



## Dodacar (24. Juli 2008)

also um zum Threadthema zu kommen:
Hört euch die Folgen an und schreibt hier oder bei lotroszene.de eure Kritik und eure Verbesserungsvorschläge.


----------



## Crossbow (31. Juli 2008)

Ich werde es mir mal anhören! Schöne Idee!


----------



## Emokeksii (3. August 2008)

Plötlich ist es so ruig ums projekt geworden :/ schon tot?


----------



## Dodacar (3. August 2008)

nein Tot sind wir und das Projekt noch nicht.
Es geht halt nicht alles sofort.
Momentan schreiben wir noch die vierte Folge und damit den Anfang für die 1. Staffel.
Mal schauen was daraus wird.
Wahscheinlich dauert es noch bis zu den Herbsferien bis die nächste Folge da ist, da ja nun die Schule wieder anfängt.


----------



## Dodacar (2. September 2008)

Hallo Mal wieder!

wir schreiben immer noch an der vierten Folge, aber die ist, aus meiner Sicht, um einiges Besser als die davor!^^

Hier mal ein kleines Zitat aus der vierte Folge:

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Formularlini:
Lorry...Ähh wo bist du den es ist jetzt nicht die zeit für Versteckspiel.

Dodacar:
wo ist die nur 

Caligulasch:
Ich guck mal hinter dem Baum. Nö, hier ist sie nicht.

Dodacar:
hätte mich auch gewundert.

Erzähler:
schon mal auf die Idee gekommen, das sie entführt worden ist?

Alle:
Nö

Formularlini:
aber gar nicht so dumm. Dann müssen wir ihr wohl helfen oder?
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wir wollen ja nicht zu viel verraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (2. September 2008)

Hab den beitrag vor fünf minuten gelesen, musste kurz in den Keller.


----------



## Knurrbauch (2. September 2008)

Also ich weiß nicht, was ich noch großartig sagen soll. 


Obwohl... mmh. Ja, doch. 


http://das-schwarze-ohr.de/index.html?/hoerspiel/index.htm 

Ist "ur shice alt", hat absolut keinen Logikbezug und ist trotzdem &#8494;&#8319; mal lustiger.


----------



## XLarge TeaM (2. September 2008)

der_Digitala_Autor schrieb:


> Formularlini:
> Lorry...Ähh wo bist du den es ist jetzt nicht die zeit für Versteckspiel.
> Dodacar:
> wo ist die nur
> ...



Was´n das für´n Scheiß.

Das ist immer noch genauso schlecht wie vor einigen Wochen.


----------



## Dodacar (3. September 2008)

Wie oft den noch???
Es soll nicht lustig sein!!!

Das war einfach nur eine Textstelle aus Folge 4 mehr nicht!

Ihr wisst ja gar nicht was sonst noch alles passiert.


----------



## XLarge TeaM (3. September 2008)

der_Digitala_Autor schrieb:


> Ihr wisst ja gar nicht was sonst noch alles passiert.



Und das ist auch gut so.

Keine Angst das Dich mal jemand wegen Körperverletzung anzeigt ?


----------



## Dodacar (3. September 2008)

Nein da habe ich keine Angst....

okay. also kann man abhacken.
die Buffed-Community ist immer noch so verbissen und kann keine gute Meinung wieder spiegeln.

Anstatt das kommt "oh ihr lasst mal wieder was von euch hören"
kommt: "was ist das für ein Scheiß?"!


----------



## Valinar (3. September 2008)

Als ob das was mit der buffed Com zutun hat.
Das kannst du auch in anderen foren posten die antwort wird die gleiche sein.


----------



## Vetaro (3. September 2008)

Ich habs dir schonmal gesagt: Wenn dir bewusst ist, was du da für nen kram ablieferst, dann sollte das auch angemessen rübergebracht werden. Wannimmer du hier ankommst, hab ich das gefühl, du würdest uns hier nen Kandidaten für den Audio-Oskar vorschlagen. Wenn du nicht immer "hey schaut mal was ich tolles hier habe"-mäßig ankämst, würde ich auch entsprechend daran gehen.


----------



## Knurrbauch (3. September 2008)

der_Digitala_Autor schrieb:


> Wie oft den noch???
> Es soll nicht lustig sein!!





*WAS DENN DANN, VERDAMMTE AXT!?!?!*


----------



## Yiraja (3. September 2008)

ich habs mir angehört un ich finds ganz ok ich werd au ma in folge 2 reinhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dodacar (3. September 2008)

Also ich hatte geschrieben das die vierte Folge besser ist als die erste drei!
Damit meinte ich die komplette Folge und nicht nur diesen Abschnitt.

Der Abschnitt war nur da um zu zeigen das wir auch was am schreiben sind.
Außerdem erfährt man durch ihn um was es vielleicht geht.

Mehr sollte dieser Abschnitt nicht bezwecken.
Wenn ihr wieder mehr in den Abschnitt reinlegt als eigentlich nötig ist kann ich ja nichts dafür!


----------



## XLarge TeaM (3. September 2008)

Erst unsere Meinung hören wollen, wenn die aber negativ ist heulst Du rum. Du bist überheblich und hast eine viel zu gute Meinung über Dein eigenes  Machwerk.


----------



## Melethron (3. September 2008)

Also wenn hier jemand überheblich ist, das sind das die Götter hier im HdRO Forum. Das ist ja schrecklich. Ich habe mir die Folgen noch nicht angehört, werde es aber nachholen. Ein Feedback gebe ich dann direkt an den Hersteller.

Den ganzen Thread konnte ich nicht lesen, denn das ständigen Besserwissertum geht mir an die Nerven. Sie selbsternannten Forengrößen hier sind kein Deut besser als das was sie am meisten verachten: WoW Spieler. Ihr flamt lediglich auf höherem Niveau mit weniger Rechtschreibfehler und geschickerer Wortwahl. Mann Mann. Ihr solltet froh sein wenn sich in der HdRO Welt überhaupt etwas tut. Oder ist das Forum nur hier damit sich die Tugendwächter selbstbeweihräuchern? Die vielgepriesenen Vorteile der HdRO Comm sehe ich hier nicht. Positive Ausnahme: Aurengar. Er/Sie hat wenigstens Charakter und was im Kopf. Im nachtreten und flamen seid ihr hier genauso wie im WoW Forum. Kein Deut besser! 

So, plustert euch auf und gackert weiter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XLarge TeaM (3. September 2008)

Melethron schrieb:


> Also wenn hier jemand überheblich ist, das sind das die Götter hier im HdRO Forum. Das ist ja schrecklich. Ich habe mir die Folgen noch nicht angehört, werde es aber nachholen. Ein Feedback gebe ich dann direkt an den Hersteller.
> 
> Den ganzen Thread konnte ich nicht lesen, denn das ständigen Besserwissertum geht mir an die Nerven. Sie selbsternannten Forengrößen hier sind kein Deut besser als das was sie am meisten verachten: WoW Spieler. Ihr flamt lediglich auf höherem Niveau mit weniger Rechtschreibfehler und geschickerer Wortwahl. Mann Mann. Ihr solltet froh sein wenn sich in der HdRO Welt überhaupt etwas tut. Oder ist das Forum nur hier damit sich die Tugendwächter selbstbeweihräuchern? Die vielgepriesenen Vorteile der HdRO Comm sehe ich hier nicht. Positive Ausnahme: Aurengar. Er/Sie hat wenigstens Charakter und was im Kopf. Im nachtreten und flamen seid ihr hier genauso wie im WoW Forum. Kein Deut besser!
> 
> ...



Ähm, vielleicht solltest Du erst einmal reinhören bevor Du urteilst.


----------



## Vetaro (3. September 2008)

Melethron schrieb:


> Also wenn hier jemand überheblich ist, das sind das die Götter hier im HdRO Forum. Das ist ja schrecklich. Ich habe mir die Folgen noch nicht angehört, werde es aber nachholen. Ein Feedback gebe ich dann direkt an den Hersteller.
> 
> Den ganzen Thread konnte ich nicht lesen, denn das ständigen Besserwissertum geht mir an die Nerven. Sie selbsternannten Forengrößen hier sind kein Deut besser als das was sie am meisten verachten: WoW Spieler. Ihr flamt lediglich auf höherem Niveau mit weniger Rechtschreibfehler und geschickerer Wortwahl. Mann Mann. Ihr solltet froh sein wenn sich in der HdRO Welt überhaupt etwas tut. Oder ist das Forum nur hier damit sich die Tugendwächter selbstbeweihräuchern? Die vielgepriesenen Vorteile der HdRO Comm sehe ich hier nicht. Positive Ausnahme: Aurengar. Er/Sie hat wenigstens Charakter und was im Kopf. Im nachtreten und flamen seid ihr hier genauso wie im WoW Forum. Kein Deut besser!
> 
> ...



Book book. Dich hatten wir auch schon oft genug im thread drin, mit anderem namen und nem anderen typen vorm bildschirm. "ihr flamet mit besserer wortwahl und weniger rechtschreibfehlern" nennt man übrigens übersetzt "argumentieren", auch mit adjektiven dran, zum beispiel "kritisch" oder "unfair", wenn dir das lieber ist. Ich gackere jetzt mal dich an:
 Was du hier machst sind voll die nazimethoden, nur stirbt dabei keiner und es wird auch niemand unterdrückt und ausserdem bist du auch nicht wie Hitler.


----------



## Melethron (3. September 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Book book. Dich hatten wir auch schon oft genug im thread drin, mit anderem namen und nem anderen typen vorm bildschirm. "ihr flamet mit besserer wortwahl und weniger rechtschreibfehlern" nennt man übrigens übersetzt "argumentieren", auch mit adjektiven dran, zum beispiel "kritisch" oder "unfair", wenn dir das lieber ist. Ich gackere jetzt mal dich an:
> Was du hier machst sind voll die nazimethoden, nur stirbt dabei keiner und es wird auch niemand unterdrückt und ausserdem bist du auch nicht wie Hitler.



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godwins_Gesetz


----------



## Vetaro (3. September 2008)

Danke fürs Pointenzerstören.


----------



## Dodacar (3. September 2008)

Melethron hat aber irgentwie recht!


----------



## Vetaro (3. September 2008)

der_Digitala_Autor schrieb:


> Melethron hat aber irgentwie recht!



Das ist mir ja auch völlig klar und die fucking pointe wurde durch die Erklärung zerstört, mann!


----------



## Dodacar (11. Oktober 2008)

So neues Intro ist schon mal draußen:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=JUZfvozADww

Ich hoffe es gefällt euch besser, als das Vorherige.


!!!Bitte übt keine Kritik an dem Video aus. Es geht nur um den Sound!!!


Die vierte Folge wird dann nächste Woche erscheinen.


----------



## Gamaray (11. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe mir ganz in Ruhe 2 Folgen angehört.

Dieses Hörspiel ist soetwas von unwitzig, schlecht gesprochen und vor allem unoriginell dass mir dazu kein passender Ausdruck einfällt.
Natürlich kann jeder in seiner Freizeit tun und lassen was er gerne möchte. Auch darf jeder versuchen sein vermeintlich kreatives Schaffen im Internet möglichst vielen Leuten zugänglich zu machen.
Nur warum muss dabei ein Bezug zu HdRO hergestellt werden?


----------



## Dodacar (11. Oktober 2008)

Gamaray schrieb:


> Ich habe mir ganz in Ruhe 2 Folgen angehört.
> 
> Dieses Hörspiel ist soetwas von unwitzig, schlecht gesprochen und vor allem unoriginell dass mir dazu kein passender Ausdruck einfällt.
> Natürlich kann jeder in seiner Freizeit tun und lassen was er gerne möchte. Auch darf jeder versuchen sein vermeintlich kreatives Schaffen im Internet möglichst vielen Leuten zugänglich zu machen.
> Nur warum muss dabei ein Bezug zu HdRO hergestellt werden?



Auch dir sage ich, bitte warte noch die Woche auf die vierte Folge.
Wenn du es danach immer noch nicht, zu mindestens, mal gut findest, dann kann ich dir auch nicht helfen.


----------



## Gamaray (11. Oktober 2008)

Du sollst mir auch nicht helfen...
Nur sehe ich bei eurem  Hörspiel keinen Bezug zum aktuellen Rollenspiel " Herr der Ringe online"
Ihr benutzt lediglich die bestehende Öffentlichkeit um euch selbst bei ein paar schlechten Gags zuzuhören.

Grundsätzlich finde ich es toll was ihr macht: ihr trefft euch mit Freunden, habt Spass, arbeitet mit Tontechnik und versucht am Ende etwas Greifbares dabei herauskommen zu lassen.
Jedoch ist das was bisher dabei entstanden ist in meinen Ohren so schlecht, daß man es den meisten Leuten einfach nicht anbieten kann.


----------



## fereman (11. Oktober 2008)

naja ich  find auch das das so nen allimania abklatsch ist.finds aber jetzt nicht soooooo schlecht.
allerdings find ich das das hdro forum immer mehr wie nen wow forum wird.
fehlt nur noch b1ubb......


----------



## Dodacar (12. Oktober 2008)

Wie gesagt wir sind noch die totalen Amateure.

Das Hörspiel hat in dem was mit Lotro zutun, da es in der Welt spielt.
Zwar könntet ihr jetzt sagen: "Okay damit spielt es aber nur in Mittelerde. Was hat es mit Lotro zutun?"
Es hat in soweit was mit Lotro zutun, da wir die Charaktererstellung genutzt haben, oder die Berufe und die Crebains.

Ich hoffe so sehr das euch die vierte Folge besser gefällt.


----------



## Knurrbauch (12. Oktober 2008)

der_Digitala_Autor schrieb:


> Es hat in soweit was mit Lotro zutun, da wir die Charaktererstellung genutzt haben, oder die Berufe und die Crebains.




Thanks for pointing that out, Captain Obvious!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Gemeint ist: warum HdRO? Was war euer Motiv genau dieses Spiel zu nehmen? Das wollen die Leute wissen, Mensch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MASPEX (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab mir mal die 3 Folgen angehört und finde es richtig gut, das ihr so was probiert allerdings finde ich auch, das die Qualität eher schlecht (soll heißen: kaum Humor, schlechte Sprecher, teilweise schlecht abgemischt) ist. Mal schauen wie die nächsten Folgen werden. Aber bis dahin werde ich bei der Konkurrenz bleiben: "Hin und nie mehr zurück".


----------



## Vetaro (12. Oktober 2008)




----------



## Dodacar (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe das Spiel genommen, weil ich es selber Spiele und ein großer Herr der Ringe Fan bin.


----------



## Knurrbauch (12. Oktober 2008)

Davon merkt man nur leider rein garnix. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ron Jeremy (12. Oktober 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Das ist mir ja auch völlig klar und die fucking pointe wurde durch die Erklärung zerstört, mann!



Aus deinem Profil:

Du über dich: "Klugscheisser, Kotzbrocken, [...]" -> merkt man

Du auch über dich: "Geduldig, Nachdenklich, [...]" -> merkt man eher selten

Warum befolgst du nicht einen deiner Respektgewinnungsschritte einfach öfter selber? Nämlich diesen hier: "Bei Bedarf schnauze halten".

Lass mich raten! Einzel- und/oder Lehrerkind? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Ron Jeremy


----------



## Dodacar (12. Oktober 2008)

So hier ist der Trailer für Folge 4.

Viel Spaß!

http://www.file-upload.net/download-117752...railer.mp3.html


----------



## Vetaro (13. Oktober 2008)

Ron schrieb:


> Gruß
> Ron Jeremy



Willkommen im Forum. Einen 1-Post-Account, bei dem Bild höchstwahrscheinlich auch noch gefaked, zu erstellen ist keine geeignete methode, mich dazu zu bringen, mir etwas zu herzen zu nehmen.


----------



## Ron Jeremy (13. Oktober 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Willkommen im Forum. Einen 1-Post-Account, bei dem Bild höchstwahrscheinlich auch noch gefaked, zu erstellen ist keine geeignete methode, mich dazu zu bringen, mir etwas zu herzen zu nehmen.



Lehrerkind, definitv!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (13. Oktober 2008)

Floristenkind. Wir haben nen schönen Balkon und Garten.


----------



## Dodacar (13. Oktober 2008)

Was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun????

Schaut lieber mal in meine Signatur da ist der Trailer für Folge 4 drin.


----------



## Vetaro (13. Oktober 2008)

Du meinst, falls wir ihn in deinem vorherigen Beitrag übersehen haben könnten?


----------



## Ron Jeremy (13. Oktober 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Floristenkind. Wir haben nen schönen Balkon und Garten.



Und eine Katze und schöne Tische. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Ernst: Ich will dir nichts Böses! Nur manchmal denke ich, weniger ist mehr.

Gruß
Ron


----------



## Knurrbauch (13. Oktober 2008)

Rechtfertigt trotzdem keinen Fakeaccount.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ron Jeremy (13. Oktober 2008)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Rechtfertigt trotzdem keinen Fakeaccount.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Paranoid?


----------



## Gamaray (13. Oktober 2008)

also nochmal zum Thema Hörspiel:

Wie ich schon bemerkt habe finde ich grundsätzlich gut was ihr macht.
Jedoch solltet ihr vllt. ein paar Stufen weiter entwickelt sein bevor ihr damit an die Öffentlichkeit geht.
Mein Problem ist, daß ich mich in keinster Weise als HdRO-Spieler mit euren Hörspielereien identifizieren kann.

Mein Vorschlag:
Veröffentlicht soetwas z.B. in einem Forum wie: Schüler-machen-Hörspiele.de


----------



## Vetaro (13. Oktober 2008)

Gamaray schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag:
> Veröffentlicht soetwas z.B. in einem Forum wie: Schüler-machen-Hörspiele.de



Ja! oder bei Taubstumme-bewerten-Hörspiele.de . Oder bei Niedliche-kleine-Flauschis-sehen-euch-Bewundernd-für-eure-Arbeit-an.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zorakh55 (13. Oktober 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ja! oder bei Taubstumme-bewerten-Hörspiele.de . Oder bei Niedliche-kleine-Flauschis-sehen-euch-Bewundernd-für-eure-Arbeit-an.de
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Floristen?
Kannst du mir vielleicht ein paar Tipps zur Pflege von Weihnachtssternen geben?
Meine gehen immer über den Sommer ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder übernimmt man das nicht so von den Eltern?^^


----------



## Dodacar (13. Oktober 2008)

ich wollte jetzt wissen was ihr von diesem Trailer haltet. Nicht irgenteine Scheißseite.


----------



## zorakh55 (13. Oktober 2008)

der_Digitala_Autor schrieb:


> ich wollte jetzt wissen was ihr von diesem Trailer haltet. Nicht irgenteine Scheißseite.


Und ich will wissen wieso mein Weihnatsstern stirbt,

Zum Trailer: Ich würde sagen besser als die Folgen vorher, aber immernoh schlecht


----------



## Orkfluch (13. Oktober 2008)

> Und ich will wissen wieso mein Weihnatsstern stirbt,



Hier mit ist der viellicht geholfen, so dass du lange Freude an deinem Weihnachtsstern hast:

Überlebens Ratgeber für den Weihnachtsstern

Gruß Orkfluch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XLarge TeaM (13. Oktober 2008)

Orkfluch schrieb:


> Hier mit ist der viellicht geholfen, so dass du lange Freude an deinem Weihnachtsstern hast:
> 
> Überlebens Ratgeber für den Weihnachtsstern
> 
> ...



Zitat: "Der von Gärtnern gelegentlich noch verwendete Namen Poinsettie leitet sich vom früheren botanischen Gattungsnamen Poinsettia ab. "

Hey, das wußt ich nicht - thx 4 the Link !


----------



## Knurrbauch (13. Oktober 2008)

der_Digitala_Autor schrieb:


> ich wollte jetzt wissen was ihr von diesem Trailer haltet. Nicht irgenteine Scheißseite.



Gereizt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bartholom (14. Oktober 2008)

der_Digitala_Autor schrieb:


> ich wollte jetzt wissen was ihr von diesem Trailer haltet. Nicht irgenteine Scheißseite.



ganz ehrlich: hast du immer solche probleme damit nett verpackte botschaften zu deuten? wenn die leute in deinem thread lieber über weihnachtssterne reden und kein wort über den trailer verlieren, dann sagt das doch schon alles was du wissen musst.

aber wenn du schon nachfragst: der trailer ist nix. eine aneinanderreihung irgendwelcher sätze, die keine lust auf mehr macht oder spannung aufbaut, sondern allenfalls ein "häh?" zurücklässt.

kommen wir zum rest von digitala:
erstens schon der name, was soll der dem hörer sagen? kein bezug zu HDRO oder tolkien erkennbar. dann die charaktere - kann sein dass 14jährige sich halb kaputt lachen über namen wie caligulasch oder formularlini, mit mittelerde haben die aber auch wieder nichts zu tun, und auf belegaer würde ich sowas per ticket melden (von den einfallslosen biographien mal noch nicht zu reden, warum zum geier muss jeder hans und franz unbedingt ein freund/lehrer/waffenbruder von legolas/aragorn/frodo oder in eurem fall pippin und faramir sein?) 
die sprecher klingen nach wie vor nicht gut (dafür können laien nichts, ok), die witze sind ultraflach, die musik meist unpassend, die sogenannte handlung (verlorene handschuhe? WTF?) ist zum gähnen, und letztlich fragt man sich warum man sich da jetzt 3 folgen angehört hat. und warum der zwerg (!) einen billig-mario-akzent wie aus einer mafia-schmonzette hat bleibt wohl auch ein rätsel.

mag sein dass ihr damit spass hattet, mag sein dass das für eine handvoll unerfahrene fans ganz nett gelungen ist, aber unterm strich ist es nichts über das man als unvorengenommener hörer begeistert sein könnte. da du hier aber immer mit dieser "kuckt mal was ich tolles für euch habe, bedankt euch schnell!"-einstellung ankommst kann man leider noch nichtmal den sympathiebonus für "laien machen aus freude an der sache drittklassigen kram und lachen selber darüber" vergeben.


----------



## zorakh55 (14. Oktober 2008)

Bartholom schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich: hast du immer solche probleme damit nett verpackte botschaften zu deuten?


Wenigstens einer versteht es. Ich habe zwar einen Weihnachtsstern, aber ich kann durchaus selber danach googlen. Es war genau das was du gesagt hast. Eine "verpackte botschaft". Und das googlen sparen.. xD


> kommen wir zum rest von digitala:
> 
> erstens schon der name, was soll der dem hörer sagen?


Kann ich nur bestätigen. Die mittelalterliche Tolkien Welt und irgendwas mit Digital? Das ist eine Menge an Stillosigkeit, die mich schon richtig anekelt.
Ein Grund für mich das ganze schonmal nicht zu hören


Gruß
Zorakh


----------



## Hellgoth (14. Oktober 2008)

@ digitala: 

mein rat an dich und deine amateurhaften sprechkumpanen: stampft das projekt ein oder machts nur für euch selbst, damit ihr in 20-30 jahren drüber lachen könnt! nur weil eure freunde oder eltern/verwandten euch dazu ermutigt haben und meinten, es wäre lustig/toll heißt das nicht, das sie das auch so meinten wie sie es sagten! man sieht ja in allen möglichen casting-shows was dabei rauskommt, wenn man auf seine freunde hört, die einem quasi aus freundlichkeit ins gesicht lügen, das man singen/tanzen/etc kann! 
wie bereits meine vorredner (und besonders bartholom, der das ganze richtig erkannt hat) erläuterten: euer hörspiel ist ein misslungener abklatsch von allimania ohne jeglichen bezug zu hdro! alleine schon die sehr ,weise, gewählten namen, die story, die wirklich lausigen witze und pointen (hätt ich nen strick hier bei mir wäre ich grad net zum schreiben gekommen) bis zu den bereits erwähnten ,vollblut,-sprechern, geb ich dem ganzen -1/10 punkten! 
nutzt eure zeit mit sinnvollerem als mit diesem projekt! wenn ihr es jedoch net lassen könnt, löscht alles bisher dagewesene aus euren köpfen, befasst euch mit der hdr-materie von grund auf, wählt passende namen und geht mit mehr begeisterung und enthusiasmus an die sache (vor allem das sprachliche), dann kann/wird sich alles zum guten wenden!


----------



## Dodacar (3. November 2008)

SO die neue Folge ist da.

Mal schauen was ihr von der haltet. Ich hoffe ihr stimmt mir zu wenn ich sage, dass diese Folge bisher die beste ist!

Hier der Link:
http://www.lotroszene.de/images/stories/au...gitala---04.mp3

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Knurrbauch (4. November 2008)

Okay.

Herr der Ringe Online + Sendung mit der Maus.
Herr der Ringe Online + Super Mario
Herr der Ringe Online + Bullyparade
Herr der Ringe Online + Star Wars.

Nur unlustig. Verdammt unlustig. Story? Fehlanzeige. Witz? Fehlanzeige. Was soll der dumme "italienische" Akzent? Jedi-Ritter in Mittelerde? Ich hab mir den Müll nicht mal bis zum Ende angehört, da zieht's mir die Fußnägel hoch. Was positiv zu vermerken ist: es ist von der Qualität der Produktion besser geworden, nur um wenigstens ein gutes Haar daran zu lassen. Dennoch: unmotivierte Sprecher, käsige Dialoge und ein nicht plattitüdenfreier Rundumschlag in diverse Genres machen das Ding zu einem unverdaulichen Brocken.


----------



## MASPEX (4. November 2008)

Ich habe mir die neue Folge bis zum Ende angetan, und muss sagen, dass Knurrbauch in allen Punkten recht hat. Grade eine Mischung wie Star Wars und Herr der Ringe ist eine Schande. Tolkien würde warscheinlich im Grab rotieren.
Ich rechne es euch immer noch sehr hoch an, dass ihr als Laien so ein Projekt versucht, allerdings sollte man irgendwann wissen, ob es nun gut oder doch eher schlecht ist und man desshalb die Veröffentlichung lieber lässt.

Ich finde letzteres trifft eher zu, aber dass ist nur meine Meinung vielleicht finden andere grade eine solche Mischung als lustig, vielleicht werden viele das Hörspiel hören und als eine gute Geschichte empfinden, ich tue dies auf alle Fälle nicht.


----------



## Gamaray (4. November 2008)

Also ich denke ihr seid an einer ehrlichen Meinung interessiert:

Das ist so schlecht, da möchte man einfach nur noch weglaufen. Ich sehe da (bzw. höre)  nicht die geringste Verbesserung zu den vorhergegangenen Teilen. Ich kann euch nur eindringlichst bitten euer Schaffen nicht weiter mit HDRO in Zusammenhang zu bringen.


----------



## Vetaro (4. November 2008)

''


----------



## Yldrasson (4. November 2008)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Okay.
> 
> Herr der Ringe Online + Sendung mit der Maus.
> Herr der Ringe Online + Super Mario
> ...



Bist du bei "TV-Spielfilm" oder so?
Ich hab' selten so eine gute Bewertung gelesen.^^


----------



## Kerindor (4. November 2008)

-Baldron- schrieb:


> Hallo, der_Digitala_Autor (warum hast du eigentlich immer noch keinen ordentlichen nick?)



Hätten da noch ein Blutmaul oder nen Dollbatsch frei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Hörspiel wurd schon alles gesagt. Nette Werbeidee für lotroszene.de.

Was fehlt ist eine epische Rahmenhandlung und entsprechend tiefgründige Charaktere, aber auch ein gewisser Ernst bei der Sache.
Die Sprecher sollten die Bücher lesen um ein Gefühl für eine epische Handlung zu bekommen.
Tolkien ist nicht umsonst ein Stoff der erst einmal erfolgreich in ein neues Medium umgesetzt wurde. 
Also nur zu, es kann nur besser werden.


----------



## Vetaro (4. November 2008)

Kerindor schrieb:


> Tolkien ist nicht umsonst ein Stoff der erst einmal erfolgreich in ein neues Medium umgesetzt wurde.


Zweimal?


----------



## lotroszene_Gandalf (4. November 2008)

Gamaray schrieb:


> Also ich denke ihr seid an einer ehrlichen Meinung interessiert:
> 
> Das ist so schlecht, da möchte man einfach nur noch weglaufen. Ich sehe da (bzw. höre)  nicht die geringste Verbesserung zu den vorhergegangenen Teilen. Ich kann euch nur eindringlichst bitten euer Schaffen nicht weiter mit HDRO in Zusammenhang zu bringen.



Tolle konstruktive Kritik, wirklich!
Ich weiß ja nicht was sonst noch so in deinem Kopf abgeht, aber ner gruppe Jugendlicher ein derartig dummes und nichtssagendes feedback zu geben das nur darauf abzielt beleidigend zu sein ist hier wohl mehr als nur fehl am platz.
Es ist eine sache wenn es dir nicht gefällt und du es dir nicht anhören willst - aber du scheinst ja richtig dabei aufzublühen ihnen jegliche Ambition ausreden zu wollen. Ist vielleicht DEINE ehrliche Meinung, wie du das hier machst, lässt jedoch auf arge Versäumnisse in deiner Kindeserziehung schließen und lässt jeglichen Respekt gegenüber den Schaffern vermissen.

Bei den restlichen Kommentaren ist - auch wenn sie spitz und etwas überzeichnet formuliert sind - zumindest eine kritik herauszulesen mit der man etwas anfangen kann.

Mir perönlich hätte auch ein Hörspiel besser gefallen das ohne diverse Pokemon-Anspielungen und Star-Wars Parodien auskommt, aber diese Entscheidung ist nunmal schon zu beginn gefallen (ernst und lore-getreu, oder parodierend) und damit muss man jetzt wohl leben. Ist eben geschmackssache.

danke an die anderen für das feedback,

mfg
Gandalf


----------



## Knurrbauch (4. November 2008)

Man kann durchaus auch Lore-getreu parodieren, siehe Hunmz.... oh Mist, jetzt hab ich schon wieder mit der Konkurrenz verglichen! I'm so sorry... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





P.S.: Nein Yldrasson, ich bin einfach nur ein notorischer Klugscheißer und Ätzknopf und hasse schlechte Filme. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bartholom (4. November 2008)

@gandalf: ich schätze ich bin nicht der einzige der bei dem neuesten erguss aus dem hause digitala nur den kopf geschüttelt hat und sich gedacht hat dass es wirklich zeit für härtere worte ist, denn die bisherigen 15 threadseiten voller ablehnung und kritik scheinen bei den machern offenbar einfach durchgerauscht zu sein ohne eine wirkung hinterlassen zu haben.
ob das nun jugendliche sind oder nicht, wenn man schon parodieren will sollte das auch witzig sein und mit einem gewissen geschick gemacht werden, und beides fehlt ihnen bislang völlig, und es sieht auch nicht so aus als würde sich da wesentlich etwas ändern.

und was den respekt gegenüber den "schaffenden" angeht - wo ist der respekt gegenüber tolkiens werk und seinen fans ihrerseits? unter dem deckmäntelchen eines LOTRO-fanprojekts die sendung mit der maus mit supermario und allem möglichen anderen kram zu verquirlen und das ganze als bühne für dröge witzchen zu nutzen die schulhof-niveau haben ist auch nicht gerade ein liebesdienst gegenüber denjenigen die erwarten etwas über ihr lieblingsspiel zu hören, und wenn es dann auch noch schlecht gemacht ist sollte man das auch offen sagen dürfen, gute kinderstube hin oder her.


----------



## Kerindor (4. November 2008)

Zustimm Bartholom.
Also doch nur 


> Nette Werbeidee für lotroszene.de.




Ach Vetaro, altes Denken an Video/Audio. ^^ Hast ja recht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dodacar (4. November 2008)

ich frage mich wirklich, wo ihr Bullyparade oder Super-Mario hört.
Die Musik habe ich gar nicht verwendet. wenn ihr gesagt hättet, Paulchen Panther und The Entertainer, dann hätte ich gesagt okay, aber so verstehe ich das echt nicht.
Außerdem bin ich selber ein großer Lotr- und Lotro-Fan.
Wenn ich nach der Meinung von Codemasters gehe dann machen wir es nicht schlecht, es würde nur noch ein bisschen was fehlen.

So viel dazu!


----------



## Bartholom (4. November 2008)

der_Digitala_Autor schrieb:


> ich frage mich wirklich, wo ihr Bullyparade oder Super-Mario hört.



"itsa meee, maaario formularlini!"


----------



## Knurrbauch (4. November 2008)

Soviel dazu!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellgoth (4. November 2008)

der_Digitala_Autor schrieb:


> ich frage mich wirklich, wo ihr Bullyparade oder Super-Mario hört.
> Die Musik habe ich gar nicht verwendet. wenn ihr gesagt hättet, Paulchen Panther und The Entertainer, dann hätte ich gesagt okay, aber so verstehe ich das echt nicht.
> Außerdem bin ich selber ein großer Lotr- und Lotro-Fan.
> Wenn ich nach der Meinung von Codemasters gehe dann machen wir es nicht schlecht, es würde nur noch ein bisschen was fehlen.
> ...



lol, wenn sich CM das wirklich angehört hat, dann isses ja klar das sie es eher positiv bewerten, die wollen ja a) keine kunden verlieren und b) ist es dank des lotro-setups in gewisser weise auch werbung für sie! 
hab reingehört, dachte, es hat sich etwas zum positiven geändert, aber leider war nur das krasse gegenteil der fall! nach 2min bekam ich angstschweiß auf der stirn, da ich vermutete, dem wahnsinn zu verfallen und mir noch selbst was schlimmes antue! zum glück fand ich den schließen-button noch rechtzeitig, bevor die kotzkrämpfe überhand nahmen! 
wie bereits schon einmal von mir erwähnt in einem früheren post, stampft das ganze ein oder macht es für euch privat! für die öffentlichkeit ist die ganze sache hier einfach net zu empfehlen!

zu lotroszene_Gandalf: Bartholom hat eigentlich alles dazu gesagt! ob es nun jugendliche sind oder nicht, der humor is glatt für die tonne, und ich glaube wenn ich formulalini im RL sehn würde, könnt ichs mir net verkneifen dem eine zu scheuern, welch behämmernder akzent! nur weil das ganze digitala-zeugs ein schlechtes bild auf lotroszene wirft brauchst du desweiteren nicht persönlich bzw ausfallend reagieren (stichwort: versäumnisse kindeserziehung etc.)


----------



## zorakh55 (4. November 2008)

Tut mir Leid, aber es ist und bleibt schlecht.
Ich könnte es auf keinen Fall besser machen(aber das heißt nichts...)


----------



## Yldrasson (4. November 2008)

der_Digitala_Autor schrieb:


> Wenn ich nach der Meinung von Codemasters gehe dann machen wir es nicht schlecht, es würde nur noch ein bisschen was fehlen.



Das ist die freundliche Version.
Was ihr hier bei buffed bekommt ist die harte.
Der Inhalt ist der selbe.^^

Ihr müsst euch nur aussuchen, welche Version euch besser schmeckt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG
Yldrasson


----------



## Vetaro (4. November 2008)

An einer bestimmten Stelle ist auch Konstruktive Kritik einfach nichtmehr besonders sinnvoll. Irgendwo von Seite 6 bis 12 oder so haben wir es mit konstruktiver Kritik versucht. Aber ähnlich wie es ziemlich sinnlos ist, randalierenden Hooligans einen Sozialarbeiter zu schicken, der das ganze mit ihnen bereden soll, hat es auch hier einfach nicht besonders viel effekt.

Ich stelle fest, dass der Autor und die Anderen unsere Vorschläge einfach weitestgehend ignorieren und (bewusst oder unbewusst) auf taub stellen. Da kommt beinahe nichts von dem an, was wir sagen, und jedes mal(!) kommt der Autor wieder an, verschränkt stolz die Arme und fordert uns auf, sein neues Meisterwerk zu bewundern. Das ist übrigens ein gutes Beispiel: Den Hinweis, mal kleinere Brötchen zu backen, hat er noch nicht aufgegriffen.


----------



## zorakh55 (4. November 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> An einer bestimmten Stelle ist auch Konstruktive Kritik einfach nichtmehr besonders sinnvoll. Irgendwo von Seite 6 bis 12 oder so haben wir es mit konstruktiver Kritik versucht. Aber ähnlich wie es ziemlich sinnlos ist, randalierenden Hooligans einen Sozialarbeiter zu schicken, der das ganze mit ihnen bereden soll, hat es auch hier einfach nicht besonders viel effekt.
> 
> Ich stelle fest, dass der Autor und die Anderen unsere Vorschläge einfach weitestgehend ignorieren und (bewusst oder unbewusst) auf taub stellen. Da kommt beinahe nichts von dem an, was wir sagen, und jedes mal(!) kommt der Autor wieder an, verschränkt stolz die Arme und fordert uns auf, sein neues Meisterwerk zu bewundern. Das ist übrigens ein gutes Beispiel: Den Hinweis, mal kleinere Brötchen zu backen, hat er noch nicht aufgegriffen.


So ist es. Wir müssen das Projekt einstellen lassen! Um unser aller Ohren willen!
Meiner Letzer freundlicher Vorschlag: Überdenkt das  Projekt vollständig, hohlt euch neue Sprecher, brignt die hdro Atmo rüber und vorallem denkt mal über eruen Humor nach... 
Außerdem muss ein neuer Name her: Digitala und hdro passt leider nicht.

Das sind meine Tipps, aber gib das Projekt unter diesem Namen und vorläufig auch komplett auf, oder geht damit nicht an die Öffentlichkeit.
Vorallem erwarte nicht, das wir nach 4 katastrophalen Episoden immernoch konstruktiv und bestätigend sind.
Um es kurz zu sagen:
Langsam Nervts!
Greets Zorakh


----------



## Kerindor (4. November 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> An einer bestimmten Stelle ist auch Konstruktive Kritik einfach nichtmehr besonders sinnvoll. Irgendwo von Seite 6 bis 12 oder so haben wir es mit konstruktiver Kritik versucht. Aber ähnlich wie es ziemlich sinnlos ist, randalierenden Hooligans einen Sozialarbeiter zu schicken, der das ganze mit ihnen bereden soll, hat es auch hier einfach nicht besonders viel effekt.



Naja, wer die Pro-RMT Diskussionen des Herrn Blutmaul/Dollbatsch im offiziellen Forum verfolgt hat, erkennt dessen "Diskussionsstil" hier leicht wieder. Schade eigentlich, denn der Grundgedanke eines Lotro-Hörspiels ist zu begrüßen.
Vielleicht bekommt er doch noch die Kurve. :/


----------



## Gamaray (4. November 2008)

lotroszene_Gandalf schrieb:


> ...
> Ich weiß ja nicht was sonst noch so in deinem Kopf abgeht, aber ner gruppe Jugendlicher ein derartig dummes und nichtssagendes feedback zu geben das nur darauf abzielt beleidigend zu sein ist hier wohl mehr als nur fehl am platz.
> Es ist eine sache wenn es dir nicht gefällt und du es dir nicht anhören willst - aber du scheinst ja richtig dabei aufzublühen ihnen jegliche Ambition ausreden zu wollen. Ist vielleicht DEINE ehrliche Meinung, wie du das hier machst, lässt jedoch auf arge Versäumnisse in deiner Kindeserziehung schließen und lässt jeglichen Respekt gegenüber den Schaffern vermissen.
> ...




Ehrlich gesagt versteh ich nicht worin etwas wirklich Beleidigendes in meinem post lag und um auf die Versäumnisse bei meiner Kindeserziehung zu sprechen zu kommen: hätte ich gestern abend nachdem ich mir den 4. Teil fast komplett angehört hatte beschrieben was wirklich in mir vorging wäre dein Einwand sehr wohl gerechtfertigt, anders ausgedrückt: Ich musste mich SEHR zusammenreißen.
Ein weiterer Knackpunkt ist, daß du leider auch keinen meiner vorherigen Kommentare gelesen zu haben scheinst.
Aber einfach mal auf den erst besten losgehen der es sich nicht nehmen lässt das Kind beim Namen zu nennen.
Es ist genauso wie Zorak und Vetaro  es beschrieben haben:
Es reicht einfach, die Ignoranz und Überheblichkeit von "der Digitala Autor" ist unerträglich und erstickt jegliche von dir gewünschte "konstruktive Kritik" im Keim.
Dieses Hörspiel ist eine Beleidigung, den sowohl der Autor, die Aufmachung und die schon fast als aggressiv zu beschreibende Werbung dafür versprechen einen Inhalt der in keinster  Weise existiert.

..und eine Pädagogik die Jugendliche für alles ( ja wirklich jeden Müll) lobt weil es doch ach so kreativ ist erzeugt auf Dauer eine Gesellschaft von sich völlig selbstüberschätzenden Totalversagern.


----------



## Tabuno (4. November 2008)

Irgendwie ist es so unlustig das es wieder lustig ist...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XLarge TeaM (4. November 2008)

Es ist immer noch schlecht.


----------



## Knurrbauch (4. November 2008)

Gamaray schrieb:


> ..und eine Pädagogik die Jugendliche für alles ( ja wirklich jeden Müll) lobt weil es doch ach so kreativ ist erzeugt auf Dauer eine Gesellschaft von sich völlig selbstüberschätzenden Totalversagern.



Dafür möcht' ich dich küssen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yldrasson (4. November 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist es so unlustig das es wieder lustig ist...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das trifft es ziemlich genau.^^
Ich bin fast vom Stuhl gefallen, als ich die diabolische Stimme des geheimnisvollen Feindes gehört habe. xD


----------



## Danius (4. November 2008)

also alleine für die Verschandung des imperial march gehört das verboten -.-


----------



## Bartholom (5. November 2008)

Gamaray schrieb:


> ..und eine Pädagogik die Jugendliche für alles ( ja wirklich jeden Müll) lobt weil es doch ach so kreativ ist erzeugt auf Dauer eine Gesellschaft von sich völlig selbstüberschätzenden Totalversagern.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wenn ich so die letzte antwort vom digitala-autor lese kommt mir das so vor die die reaktionen mancher kandidaten bei DSDS: eben von der jury gesagt bekommen dass das absolut schlecht war, von bohlen noch einen extrafiesen spruch an den kopf bekommen mit der empfehlung bloss nie wieder irgendwas zu singen - und dann draussen vor der tür "die haben doch keine ahnung, ich kann singen, meine mutti hat mir das nämlich bestätigt, ich mache weiter"


----------



## Wagdy (5. November 2008)

Ich habe es versucht...wirklich, in Echt...ich wollte mir alles anhören...
und vielleicht auch konstruktive Kritik üben...
ABER:
1) Nach dreieinhalb Folgen -> SCHLIESSEN, bitte nicht mehr davon...
2) konstruktive Kritik wurde die ganzen vorhergehenden Seiten NICHT und überhaupt GAR NICHT angenommen. Es wurde weder etwas davon umgesetzt, noch akzeptiert. 
3) Ob nun Jugendliche, Rollifahrer oder sonst irgendwelche, IST SCHEISSEGAL...wer Kritik will, bekommt sie. Und wenn Konstruktive Kritik nicht mehr reicht, was hier der Fall ist, dann gibts auch mal ehrliche und harte Worte...
So auch von mir...Stampft es ein.....

Wie sagte ein Vorredner so schön, macht Euch Gedanken, wechselt die Sprecher, oder macht Ihnen Mal Feuer unterm Hintern...ODER macht so weiter wie bisher, dann aber bitte nur für EUCH und nicht noch Tolkiens Friends and Fans damit beleidigen...

Vielen Dank, over and out


----------

